# One Shot & Concentrate Mixing Reviews 2021 - New exciting stuff!



## StompieZA (6/6/19)

Hey guy's and gal's, Welcome to,




With the support from @Richio over at BLCK Vapour and Zaahid at @Flavour world Sa and @Flavour world Sa, We are able to do reviews on mixing and tasting of local and international one shots.

In this thread i will be mixing one shots and providing my personal views and feedback after mixing, testing and vaping them.

Each one shot will be evaluated on the following points:

Flavor of the one shot

SNV Notes

3 Day Steep Notes
1 Week Steep Notes
2 week or more Steep with notes (Depending on the juice)
Taste and flavor notes

Overall feedback and quality
Cost
Total juice that can be made from the one shot
Once Mixed, The One shots will be tested using a variety of hardware and atty's ranging from RTA's, Subohm tanks, RDA's ect.

Below is the the index of each one shot which has been mixed:

_*BLCK Vapour One Shot Index*_

Easy One Shot Kit Guide by BLCK Vapour

Grape Ice by @Chukin'Vape

Captain Cool by Dr Store - 

Jelly Bomb by @Dietz

Pango by @Rude Rudi

Malao by BLCK 

Pearlosophy by @Vino1718 

Cran Apple Iced Juice by Loaded

Kiwi Mint Acai by Juicy Mill

Cranberry Blush by Juicy Mill

Black current Lemonade by Juicy Mill

Melon Milkshake by Loaded 

Smores by Loaded

Chocolate Glazed by Loaded
Air Factory (Frost) - Blue Raz Ice
Marina - Caramel Frapp

Medusa Classic Blue Osiris
Mollin Berry Tingle & Spark Apricot

Air Factory (Frost) - Melon Lush Ice 
Drip Hacks - Mango Iced
Drip Hacks - Butterboy
Drip Hacks - Heizenblezzard
Drip Hacks - Blue Slush
_*Flavour World SA One Shot Index *_

Mango Freeze - Super Shot

Mixed Berry - Cloud Burst

Mango - Cloud Burst 
Frosted Cereal - Cloud Burst

Cream Soda Shake - Super Shot

Caramel Iced Lollie - Super Shot
*Northern Cape Vapes - NCV One Shot Index*

Milked - Banana 

Milked - Strawberry

Milked - Chocolate
*All Day Vapes - Inhouse One Shot Index*

Chilled Pomberry Cococream
Chilled Red Berries
Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta
_*YY Concentrate's*_

White Rabbit
F. Orange
H. Apple
Dew
_*The Flavor Mill*_

One Shots and Shake and Vape

So follow this journey with me as i mix and test one shots both locally and internationally from both BLCK and FWSA. I hope to provide quality feedback which will assist vapers new to DIYing their own juices as well vapers with DIY background on how these one shots work and taste after mixing.

If you do have any suggestions, feel free to let me know!

NB. This post will be updated as mixing is done and will keep changing with possible new information.

_****Disclaimer****_
_All One Shots are sponsored by the mentioned companies specifically for review. I do not get paid to post these reviews and the feedback posted are subjective of my own personal taste, experience and views. We do not recommend that anyone lick or drop test juice with nic as this can be dangerous to your health. _

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## StompieZA (6/6/19)

*Easy One Shot Kit guide*

First we start with the BLCK Easy One Shot Kit which BLCK vapour has put together to make this process so much easier especially for new vapers wanting to get into mixing their own One Shots.







*What is an easy One Shot Kit?*

BLCK have developed an easy way for vapers to mix one shot concentrates. This kit contains the following

1 x Chubby 100ml bottle
1 x Nicotine Shot
1 x Measuring Card (with instructions) for 100mg nic shot
1 x PG/VG Pre Mixed Base (no nicotine)
(choose from the following sizes 100ml / 250ml or 500ml)
*One shot concentrate not included - Must be bought separately *
*Buy this kit HERE*

*So how does it work?*

Start by holding the measuring card against the empty 100ml chubby bottle

1. Start by filling your one shot concentrate at the recommended percentage specified on your one shot concentrate.

For this guide we used Captain Cool which required 9% concentrate to be mixed, So we filled the bottle to the 9mm mark. Each mm mark indicates as 1% when using a 100ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle only.




2. Now fill the bottle with your pre-mixed base making sure to stop at the bottom line of the nicotine strength you desire




3. Now fill with nicotine shot to get to the 100% line. ALWAYS USE GLOVES




4. Shake - Steep & Vape



_
The kit comes with a 100mg/ml measuring card. Measuring cards available separately for 36mg/ml & 48mg/ml 

@Richio _

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Dietz (6/6/19)

Awesome write up @StompieZA !! Looking forward to these reviews!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/6/19)

Dietz said:


> Awesome write up @StompieZA !! Looking forward to these reviews!



Thank you @Dietz Looking forward to tasting all these one shots as they all smell great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (6/6/19)

@StompieZA thanks for this.
It's like a quick and simple guide for "dummies" if I can phrase it that way.
Will definitely put this to the test, although I am not a "dummy" but it would be a good experiment to see how spot on you are 

@Richio good job on those measuring cards.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/6/19)

Oneshots is the NEW DIY - so many people are converting, thanks for doing this @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (6/6/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Oneshots is the NEW DIY - so many people are converting, thanks for doing this @StompieZA



Thanks Bud, and agree! 

I have been DIYing for a good couple of years now and must say it still grinds my teeth to look through concentrates to find that one specific one for a recipe. This makes it in all ways so much easier and better for beginners and experienced DIYers, Takes like 5 mins to mix a juice which is awesome and at a much cheaper price! Biggest thanks goes to BLCK for seeing my vision and sponsoring me the oneshots to make this possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (6/6/19)

StompieZA

What a great idea!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> Thanks Bud, and agree!
> 
> I have been DIYing for a good couple of years now and must say it still grinds my teeth to look through concentrates to find that one specific one for a recipe. This makes it in all ways so much easier and better for beginners and experienced DIYers, Takes like 5 mins to mix a juice which is awesome and at a much cheaper price! Biggest thanks goes to BLCK for seeing my vision and sponsoring me the oneshots to make this possible.


I agree with you 200%. The range of one shots coming out is amazing and there is something for everybody. 

Makes life so super simple and quicker and easier. I love these one shots. They’re great. 

Looking forward to more one shots to come and to your reviews!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (6/6/19)

Just what we needed!

@StompieZA does it again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (7/6/19)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys!! First review of captain cool should be up around next week as tomorrow i start testing. Been vaping a tank here and there after SNV and the following day and can say........you have to wait for the review!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/6/19)

Didnt you win some oneshots in the Alldayvapes comp the other day? Would like your reviews on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (7/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Didnt you win some oneshots in the Alldayvapes comp the other day? Would like your reviews on that



No i chose the 50ml nic Salt juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (7/6/19)

Awesome! Awesome!
I have been thinking along these same lines! Ever since I was looking for reviews on one shots and just couldn't find any besides the mango freeze that @RainstormZA did.
Looking forward to these reviews



StompieZA said:


> *Easy One Shot Kit guide*
> 
> First we start with the BLCK Easy One Shot Kit which BLCK vapour has put together to make this process so much easier especially for new vapers wanting to get into mixing their own One Shots.
> 
> ...



Especially when vapers arent sure what to expect from diy or what to buy it becomes overwhelming these ez shots from @Richio simplify it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (7/6/19)

Safz_b said:


> Awesome! Awesome!
> I have been thinking along these same lines! Ever since I was looking for reviews on one shots and just couldn't find any besides the mango freeze that @RainstormZA did.
> Looking forward to these reviews
> 
> ...



Yeah, finding a higly rated recipe online is easy...then having to buy nic, PG/VG, around 8 concentrates for the recipe...it becomes expensive when just starting off with DIY. Once you have a bucket load of popular and regularly used concentrates already, mixing is easy and "Affordable" as you already have stock on hand. 

So yeah the one shots with Easy kit makes it so much easier, cheaper especially for those unsure on DIYing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

Great to see @StompieZA 
Lovely writeup
It looks easy and I am sure many will benefit from this

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (7/6/19)

Silver said:


> Great to see @StompieZA
> Lovely writeup
> It looks easy and I am sure many will benefit from this



Thank you Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crazyj (7/6/19)

@StompieZA this is a great thread.can we fast forward the reviews please!!I cannot wait.
I honestly think you should add bamango to the list.my very first one shots was captain cool and bamango on ice.absolutely loved both and bamango has been my adv since easter weekend.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/6/19)

Busy testing the Grape Ice by Theo Thart and the review will probably be up tomorrow. I didnt start with Captain Cool. 

Will be ordering 100ml bottles this week and then i will mix all other one shots in one go and will post regular updates.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 168819
> 
> 
> Busy testing the Grape Ice by Theo Thart and the review will probably be up tomorrow. I didnt start with Captain Cool.
> ...



Nice photo @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/6/19)

Silver said:


> Nice photo @StompieZA



Thanks Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (11/6/19)

Grape Ice review will be up a bit later today

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CJB85 (11/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 168819
> 
> 
> Busy testing the Grape Ice by Theo Thart and the review will probably be up tomorrow. I didnt start with Captain Cool.
> ...



Looking forward to your thoughts on the Pearlosophy... I am on my first one-shot batch of that at the moment. I mixed mine as a 0-Nic, 70/30 and quite like it, but it is a little flat (that may be the lack of nicotine and not the one shot). I very much like the pear flavour, but I don't think it can be an ADV for me. The pear has a "perfumed" angle to it that is great, but I think it will get a bit much after a while.
I will do the next batch as a 50/50 (not going back to the Nicotine) and update on what it did to the overall experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA (11/6/19)

CJB85 said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts on the Pearlosophy... I am on my first one-shot batch of that at the moment. I mixed mine as a 0-Nic, 70/30 and quite like it, but it is a little flat (that may be the lack of nicotine and not the one shot). I very much like the pear flavour, but I don't think it can be an ADV for me. The pear has a "perfumed" angle to it that is great, but I think it will get a bit much after a while.
> I will do the next batch as a 50/50 (not going back to the Nicotine) and update on what it did to the overall experience.



Nice to get your feedback and look forward to testing, just wanting to get some bottles so that i can mix all together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (11/6/19)

*Grape Ice One Shot (VS)*

*

*

*

*

*

*
*
Flavor & Juice description from BLCK Website: *

This is a delicious Icy cool blend of Pure and sweetened grape juice perfect for grape fanatics

*Additional Information:*

· Best mixed at 9% with 70vg/30pg

· Steeping Time: 3-4 days for full flavor

· Bottle: 10ml Original Chubby

· Recipe created by Theo Thiart

· Cost – R60 @ BLCK Vapour

· Make-able Amount – 110ml from 9% as recommended from 10ml

*Drop Taste: *

A sweet purple grape that reminds me of the purple chappies bubble gum but with ice as my tongue goes cold. I also get a slight sour taste almost like the juice you get while chewing that purple chappie which forms in your mouth.

*SNV Notes*

Mixed the Grape Ice one shot and after a decent shake, I added it to my Aqua Master RTA with fresh wick and started vaping. The juice is SNV approved but flavors aren’t popping yet and still muted.
*

3 Day Steep Notes*

After 3 days the juice started getting together and blending nicely with the grape starting to pop and shine. Im starting to taste the sour I got from the drop test.
*
1 Week Steep Notes*

Much the same as after the recommended 3 days but I feel that its smoother. No perfumey after tastes ect and the grape is great!

*Taste and flavor notes*

To me this grape isn’t a very complex recipe but it was decently put together cause I have mixed several purple, white and green grape juices and always found that one would get that purfumy notes if the grape % is too high but then would fade away if the % is made too little. In this One Shot the grape is perfect and works great. I couldn’t find the actual recipe to see what flavors were used but from my history of grapes, I suspect it to be Grape Candy from TFA..but I could be wrong.
*
Overall feedback and quality 
*
Excellent well mixed grape juice with just the right amount of ice added as well as sweetner. Not overly sweet but not too little either, I like it and would recommend it to grape lovers like me! I think the very first juice I ever mixed was my own purple grape juice after finishing a bottle of Because Bubbles Matter – Urban Grape. This is similar but not as sweet.

*Testing Using:*

Aqua Master RTA - Dual 

Drag 2 Platinum 

Power Range Tested: - 50W to 70W
RDA - Wasp Nano Single Coil (Still to be tested)

Click here - Buy this One shot now!

So hope you guys enjoyed my first mix and review of the one shot and that i did it justice, feel free to give me some feedback, suggestions or likes! @Richio

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> *Grape Ice One Shot (VS)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 168973
> ...



Thanks for the review @StompieZA - very well described, grapes are not easy to work with, they are thin bitter and fade. Had to layer the hell out of this mix to make it smooth, slightly more textured and not bitter. This is 3 grapes layered together, and a smidge of black Currant + additives. Grapes are a mess to work with, but I'm proud of this one - it was a personal challenge for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (11/6/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks for the review @StompieZA - very well described, grapes are not easy to work with, they are thin bitter and fade. Had to layer the hell out of this mix to make it smooth, slightly more textured and not bitter. This is 3 grapes layered together, and a smidge of black Currant + additives. Grapes are a mess to work with, but I'm proud of this one - it was a personal challenge for me.


I got this OS with my last order from BLCK. Haven't gotten round to mixing it yet. Guess I'm doing that tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/6/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks for the review @StompieZA - very well described, grapes are not easy to work with, they are thin bitter and fade. Had to layer the hell out of this mix to make it smooth, slightly more textured and not bitter. This is 3 grapes layered together, and a smidge of black Currant + additives. Grapes are a mess to work with, but I'm proud of this one - it was a personal challenge for me.


Well you did one heck of a job i must say!! I make a good grape but this is excellent!! Well done!! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## Hen (11/6/19)

I got my one shot liquids last week and have already mixed them. I must say so far the bamango is my favourite and the one shot mixes makes it much easier for everyone to start mixing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hen (11/6/19)

Mixed products. The steaping time is also very quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/6/19)

Hen said:


> I got my one shot liquids last week and have already mixed them. I must say so far the bamango is my favourite and the one shot mixes makes it much easier for everyone to start mixing.



Nice! I cannot wait to test the other one shots as well! I Know Bamango will also be my fav as i currently DIY mix it and plenty of it!


----------



## Silver (12/6/19)

Great review on this one shot @StompieZA !
Thanks for the efforts
Nicely laid out and easy to read and follow. 
Very useful indeed
This grape one shot sounds good and I need to try it

Looking forward to your next reviews

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/6/19)

Silver said:


> Great review on this one shot @StompieZA !
> Thanks for the efforts
> Nicely laid out and easy to read and follow.
> Very useful indeed
> ...



Great feedback @Silver, much appreciated as always. Glad that its useful and easy to read as that is the main point. I didnt want to over complicate it or write a book so for these reviews i will keep it short and sweet with as much information possible.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/6/19)

@StompieZA 

Just thinking out loud, will you also do a RDA test on these?


----------



## StompieZA (13/6/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @StompieZA
> 
> Just thinking out loud, will you also do a RDA test on these?



Yeah will be doing RDA testing using Wasp Nano.

Once i have tested, i will update my review with the feedback.

Going forward, i will test the juices in Single and dual RTA's as well as my RDA, think excitement got the best of me and i posted before testing on my RDA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (13/6/19)

Ordered some 100ml chubby's from blck this moring and got it delivered around lunch which is awesome.

So i was finally able to mix all one shots together and start rolling with these reviews!

As you can see, i have been enjoying Grape Ice 

So let the snv test begin using a Wasp nano RDA















Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (14/6/19)

After Mixing the One Shots last night, I installed a new Boom Coil Alien 27 on my wasp nano and started dripping and making SNV Notes. 

I must say Captain cool is excellent from the get go, Some of the others seems a little muted and will require steeping. 

I will add these SNV notes on each review and dont want to give out too much now. 

All of them smell excellent, so im very excited to get testing after some steeping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b (14/6/19)

And now the wait begins...
The hardest part of all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/6/19)

Safz_b said:


> And now the wait begins...
> The hardest part of all



Luckily these are all fruity and recommended steeps are around 3 days, so will leave them now and start testing next week. so writeups will start flowing in from next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> After Mixing the One Shots last night, I installed a new Boom Coil Alien 27 on my wasp nano and started dripping and making SNV Notes.
> 
> I must say Captain cool is excellent from the get go, Some of the others seems a little muted and will require steeping.
> 
> ...


Captain cool is my favourite with Jelly bomb from the new release @Dietz @DanielSLP - did a great job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (16/6/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Captain cool is my favourite with Jelly bomb from the new release @Dietz @DanielSLP - did a great job


Captian cool reminds me of those watermelon jelly candies you get couted with sugar and jelly bomb is a lemony type jelly candy. I havent viewed the recipes yet or read the flavour descriptions but im getting this so far. Bothe being really good as well

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (16/6/19)

I like juices with ice. Loving Pango but I'm gonna add some ws 23 when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/6/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I like juices with ice. Loving Pango but I'm gonna add some ws 23 when I get home.


Believe it or not but i never liked ice or menthol... Yeah i know its two different things but ive come to realize that fruits go best with ice!! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (16/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> Believe it or not but i never liked ice or menthol... Yeah i know its two different things but ive come to realize that fruits go best with ice!!
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



I agree 100%
Fruity menthols are glorious
I find the ice / menthol / coolant enhances the fruit. Without ice its a bit muted and bland. With ice it pops!
And its more refreshing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/19)

*
Captain Cool One Shot (VS)









Flavor & Juice description from BLCK Website: *

Juicy watermelons mixed with fresh strawberry juice, served in a glass of crushed ice.

*Additional Information:*

· Best mixed at 10% with 70vg/30pg

· Steeping Time: 3-4 days for full flavor

· Bottle: 10ml Original Chubby

· Recipe created by Dr Store

· Cost – R60 @ BLCK Vapour

· Make-able Amount – 100ml @ 10% as recommended from 10ml

*Drop Taste: *
A nice juicy watermelon candy almost like the red and green sugar coated jelly candies you get with a nice amount of ice that cools your tongue. From the drop you dont get much sweetness or strawberry, i only get watermelon.

*SNV Notes*
This one shot is great at SNV, after giving the juice a decent shake i dripped the juice on the wasp RDA and im greeted by the watermelon candy type flavor that tastes exactly like those jelly sugar coated candies. Im not someone that tastes Strawberry most of the time but here you can see how the strawberry works with the watermelon and compliments it by making it stand bolder!





*
3 Day Steep Notes*
After steeping for 3 to 4 days, the juice hasnt changed much from the initial SNV except that the juice color that has turned into a darker yellowish shade. The flavor profile is more a candy watermelon than an actual watermelon which i like. I have mixed watermelon before and always experienced that watermelon tend to fade or one would get used to the taste quickly and then won't taste the watermelon as prominent compared to that first couple of drags. With this watermelon, it seems that the strawberry defnitly helps the watermelon shine as it hasnt faded and im still getting that in your face sweet watermelon and ice!

*Taste and flavor notes*
While using this one shot as my daily juice for the last couple of days and switching between the Serpent mini, Aqua Master Dual and testing on the Wasp RDA, The flavor is very much the same but i personally prefer RTA's than using RDAs and find that for me the flavor is excellent in both my RTA's. On the RDA the flavor is good and on the same level as my RTA's. The sweet watermelon with hints of strawberry that blends together perfectly to make the watermelon stand out is great, tbh i never thought of it! I have been vaping between 55watts up to 70watts and the flavors are great but when pushing the watts up to 100, the juice becomes nice and sweet, almost too sweet for me but thats a personal preference and other vapers might love it sweeter! The amount of ICE used in the mix is good and not overpowering or too much so that it mutes flavors but rather helps to enhance the flavors. This juice without ICE wont be on the same level!

* 
Overall feedback and quality 
*Watermelon isnt really my go to profile when it comes to fruits and because i have tried to previously mix a watermelon candy myself i wasnt expecting much but have to say that this is a really well put together watermelon with no funny after tastes and just the right amount of ICE! At R60 to make 100ml, this is a great buy if you love your fruity ice vapes.

I like it and would definitely buy this one shot again.

*Testing Using:*

Aqua Master RTA - Dual using Boom Coils Alien 27 3mm
Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil using Boom Coils Alien 28 2.5mm

Drag 2 Platinum & Voopoo Mojo 80w

Power Range Tested: 50W to 70W

RDA - Wasp Nano Single Coil - Boom Coil Alien 27 2.5mm

Click Here - Buy this one shot now!

Thanks for taking the time in reading my 2nd one shot review. Please share your thoughts, ask questions or give me some suggestions as im still new to juice reviews and im still learning alot as i test each juice.

@Richio

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Informative 2


----------



## Asterix (18/6/19)

Thanks for your reviews, @StompieZA 

While I don't think the above is suitable to my taste profile, I will be monitoring this thread for more one-shot reviews.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/6/19)

Asterix said:


> Thanks for your reviews, @StompieZA
> 
> While I don't think the above is suitable to my taste profile, I will be monitoring this thread for more one-shot reviews.



Yeah im also not a watermelon type of guy and prefer berries but this one shot might have converted me to loving watermelon! Thanks for the feedback and stay tuned as we will be doing international one shots, bakery and more fruit to cover everyone's taste preferences!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanielSLP (18/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> *Captain Cool One Shot (VS)
> 
> View attachment 169583
> 
> ...



I am really happy you enjoyed this! It's great getting feedback from the community. Keep up the good work with the reviews!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> *Captain Cool One Shot (VS)
> 
> View attachment 169583
> 
> ...



Excellent writeup @StompieZA... Love the fact you also tested on single coils. Juices are very different single VS dual

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/6/19)

*Jelly Bomb One Shot (VS)*
*

*​




*Flavor & Juice description from BLCK Website: *

A delicious & vibrant explosion of fruity jelly candies!

*Additional Information:*

· Best mixed at 10% with 70vg/30pg

· Steeping Time: 3-4 days for full flavor

· Bottle: 10ml Original Chubby

· Recipe created by Dr Store

· Cost – R60 @ BLCK Vapour

· Make-able Amount – 70ml @ 14% as recommended from 10ml

*Drop Taste:* 
Made this one shot and immediately tested it with a drop on the finger and was confused and expected more strawberryish notes but got lemony flavor notes. Now im a big lemon flavor fan and have experimented with lemon a lot from fruit to bakeries but i am still confused as i even searched for the recipe on ATF and found no Lemon flavors, Could be the Fuji Apple together with the Sour and Fizzy Sherbet or Strawberry Ripe thats giving me this lemon taste. 

*SNV Notes*
Vaped this baby on the RDA and both my RTAs between 25 watts, 55 watts, 65watts and straight away i got the same Lemon jelly candy flavor. Now for a recipe with 4 different strawberries i would have expected some strawberry even for me that struggle to sometimes taste strawberries. After testing it on the different wattage levels, i found that the flavor changes a bit over the different watts which is nice but im mostly getting a lemony jelly candy or a jelly candy that reminds me of eating a hand full of Jelly Tots. Actually this is a very close Jelly Tots candy as you get a whole bunch of different flavors while vaping. The juice is not overly sweet which is a bonus and no off tastes and its not perfumey.

*3 Day Steep Notes*
After the 3 to 4 days steeping, i have been vaping the juice in between other flavors and on that first puff i still get that lemony taste which is nice and then as you continue vaping you start noticing other flavors like the apple that comes through a little bit and on higher watts i get some strawberry notes. The juice definitely gained a lot of traction after some steeping to help the 11 different flavors to blend together nicely. The flavor is good and as mentioned there is no bitterness, perfumey after tastes. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
Buy a pack of jelly tots, take a hand full and eat them all together, thats what im getting from this juice profile. Now as per @Dietz he took all his most used and favorite concentrates of 2018 and blended them together to create the ultimate jelly candy explosion which i think came out great.





*Overall feedback and quality *
I think its a great quality juice and candy lovers would like this juice depending on their flavor preferences. Im 50/50 on this juice as i like lemon and the flavor is good but i personally do not like jelly tots as a candy and that is what im getting which i actually only realized while searching for a lemon candy picture. As soon as i saw the Jelly Tots, it hit the nail on the head. Its a well balanced and blended juice especially with so many different flavors! 

*Would i personally buy it again?*
Sadly i wont because its not my preferred profile, but would still recommend it for someone looking for a fruity candy one shot. 

*Testing done with:*

Aqua Master RTA - Dual using Boom Coils Alien 27 3mm
Serpent Mini 22mm - Single Coil using Boom Coils Alien 28 2.5mm
Drag 2 Platinum & Voopoo Mojo 80w
Power Range Tested: 50W to 75W
RDA - Wasp Nano Single Coil - Boom Coil Alien 27 2.5mm

Click Here - Buy this one shot now!
Thank you for reading my review of this one shot supplied to me by @Richio . Please feel free to ask questions, provide me with your feedback or comments

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Chanelr (20/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> *Jelly Bomb One Shot (VS)*
> *
> View attachment 169806
> *​
> ...


This one is going on my to buy list

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> This one is going on my to buy list



Nice, Its a great juice but sadly im not in love but will still vape it so its not a complete no from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (20/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> *Jelly Bomb One Shot (VS)*
> *
> View attachment 169806
> *​
> ...



Thanks for Mixing me up @StompieZA and special thanks for your review, I appreciate your take on this! The lemon you are getting is definitely from the VT Fizzy Sherbet 

Keep Up the awesome Reviews!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/6/19)

Dietz said:


> Thanks for Mixing me up @StompieZA and special thanks for your review, I appreciate your take on this! The lemon you are getting is definitely from the VT Fizzy Sherbet
> 
> Keep Up the awesome Reviews!!



Thanks for the feedback @Dietz I took a wild guess with Fizzy Sherbet as ive never used it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/6/19)

Arrrgh as I just left for the UK, I loooove jelly tots... Boo hoo! 

Great review @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/6/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Arrrgh as I just left for the UK, I loooove jelly tots... Boo hoo!
> 
> Great review @StompieZA



Thanks friend, BLCK ships internationally or just make the recipe your self, it is available on the forum

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/19)

Great last two reviews @StompieZA 
They were insightful and informative
Keep up the great efforts
Looking forward to the next reviews

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (23/6/19)

Thanks Silver! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (25/6/19)

*Pango VS One Shot
*
*

*​*


*
*Flavor & Juice description from BLCK Website: *

A delicious blend of perfectly ripe mangoes & a hint of papaya to create a pangolicious tropical fruit taste sensation.

*Additional Information:*

· Best mixed at 7% with 70vg/30pg

· Steeping Time: 3-4 days for full flavor

· Bottle: 10ml Original Chubby

· Recipe created by @ruderudi

· Cost – R60 @ BLCK Vapour

· Make-able Amount – 100ml @ 10% as recommended from 10ml

*Drop Taste: *
A slight mangoness and then the slight bitter papaya comes through, The juice doesnt taste sweet yet but i do get more papaya than mangoes at this point. From smelling the juice i can smell the mango knowing FE Mango being a great pulpy mango which i use alot!

*SNV Notes*
I get the mango in the back and also smell the mango but its not in your face mango. After the SNV i get more papaya at this stage on the RDA and very similar flavor from my RTA. This one needs a couple of days to steep and will try it at the recommended steep time.

* 3 Day Steep Notes*
After 3 days of steeping i tasted the juice using my Dual RTA as well as my new Uforce T2 Subohm tank and the flavors definitely blended much better. The Papaya taste is much more prominent than mango almost like the papaya flavor dominates the mango being a stronger and bolder flavor than the mango. On the Wasp RDA the bitterness from the papaya comes through more than compared to my tanks and i prefer this juice in my RTA's.

*Taste and flavor notes*
from experience i know papaya is a strong flavor and using just a little bit too much will easily overpower other flavors in any mix. Here the papaya almost starts to take over but also blends with the mango fitting in with a similar exotic fruit taste that works well with the mango. Even though i would have liked to mango to be the front runner here, to me the mango seems to lack a little punch when matching the flavor description to the flavors i get as well as looking at the recipe found on the forum here. Its a really well blended juice but me being a total mango freak, i would have loved a stronger mango flavor even if it shines in the back seat and not being the driver here. 







*Overall feedback and quality *
Overall the juice is very well balanced and blended with a nice exotic fruit flavor thats not overly sweet. Knowing how Rude Rudi mixes, he doesnt like adding extra sweetner to his recipes and rather tries to sweeten the juice by using the flavors together. Its a great ADV and i will continue to vape Pango as i love both Mango and Papaya! I think adding around 0.3% CAP super Sweet to this recipe might just make this an outstanding juice for me as i love sweet vapes especially with the papaya being a little bitter or giving a bitter type after taste like when eating the real fruit. The Mango and Papaya gives this juice a very thick mouth feel and there is no bad after tastes. 

*Would i buy or recommend this One Shot?*
Yes I would. If you love exotic or tropical fruity flavors. Papaya isnt everyone's cup of tea but i personally love papaya and most of the other exotic melons so this is a great tasting juice

*Tested Using:*

Aqua Master RTA - Dual using Boom Coils Alien 27 3mm
Voopoo Uforce T2 Tank - Subohm single coil (25 watts)
Drag 2 Platinum & Voopoo Mojo 80w
Power Range Tested: 50W to 70W 
RDA - Wasp Nano Single Coil - Boom Coil Alien 27 2.5mm

Click Here - Buy this one shot now!
Hope you guys enjoyed the 4th One Shot mixing review like i did and as always, feel free to ask me questions or give your feedback if you have mixed Pango before and your thoughts.

@Richio @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beserker786 (26/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> *Pango VS One Shot
> *
> *
> View attachment 170246
> ...


Great Review! I appreciate the insight.

just a small thing that catches me a bit, because im weird like that, when describing "watts" perhaps you want to use "Power : 50 - 70 Watts?

Keep up the great job, I enjoy your reviews

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/6/19)

Beserker786 said:


> Great Review! I appreciate the insight.
> 
> just a small thing that catches me a bit, because im weird like that, when describing "watts" perhaps you want to use "Power : 50 - 70 Watts?
> 
> Keep up the great job, I enjoy your reviews



Thanks bud, Really appreciate the feedback.

Lol that does make sense, Thank you i will change that cause its a better way to say it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (26/6/19)

Nice review @StompieZA , Pango is one of my very few ADV, I've nearly gone through 900 ml of this juice  I mix 80/20 at 2mg.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/6/19)

JB1987 said:


> Nice review @StompieZA , Pango is one of my very few ADV, I've nearly gone through 900 ml of this juice  I mix 80/20 at 2mg.



Oh wow! 900mls is a lot! 

I also like Pango as im a very huge Mango guy and have been vaping a mango recipe i make as a ADV for 2 months now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (26/6/19)

StompieZA said:


> Oh wow! 900mls is a lot!
> 
> I also like Pango as im a very huge Mango guy and have been vaping a mango recipe i make as a ADV for 2 months now.



I should mention, I add 0.4% of WS-23

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/6/19)

JB1987 said:


> I should mention, I add 0.4% of WS-23



a little ice would work great with Pango! I still say that fruity vapes need a little ice to POP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (27/6/19)

Great Pango review @StompieZA 
Very insightful and value adding
Keep it up - your one-shot reviews are GREAT!

PS - Agreed on the issue of fruity juices popping with a bit of ice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/6/19)

Silver said:


> Great Pango review @StompieZA
> Very insightful and value adding
> Keep it up - your one-shot reviews are GREAT!
> 
> PS - Agreed on the issue of fruity juices popping with a bit of ice



Awesome, Glad you like it Silver and im really glad that you are benefiting from these reviews and the information 

Yeah i never liked Menthol or Ice juices but as of recent i prefer ice in my fruits lol.

Keep an eye out for another great Papaya and melon juice review, it will be up soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/6/19)

*Malao One Shot by BLCK Vapour*
*






Flavor & Juice description from BLCK Website: *

A longtime favorite of the BLCK Flavour family. This melon and mango refreshing one shot will definitely exceed your expectations.
Perfectly blended for a smooth and flavorful vape with a clean and fruity aroma. This is definitely a summer ADV.

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 16.5% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: 3 days for full flavor

Bottle: 30ml Original Chubby

Recipe created by BLCK Vapour/ @Richio

Cost – R140 @ BLCK Vapour

Make-able Amount – 180ml @ 16.5% as recommended from 30ml
*Drop Taste: *
Opening the one shot bottle while mixing you are greeted with a lovely sweet smell op papaya's and a wiff of mango and some other melons which seems to include Cantaloupe if im not mistaken. Drop test after mixing the juice you get the papaya in front with slight bitterness and hints of the mango which is very subtle.

*SNV Notes*
So as per the notes on BLCK's website, the juice is SNV approved but after i mixed the juice and tested on my RDA, i was getting alot of bitterness from the papaya and not much mango. I tested it in my RTA and the flavor was better and sweeter but still not in your face and seems slightly muted but not unvapable.

* 3 Day Steep Notes*
Steeped her for 3 days and tested again using the Aqua Master Dual and my RDA and flavors are coming through much better. Im getting the sweeter papaya with the mango and melon mix which i think is cantaloupe as im getting the same smell when comparing it to a bottle of concentrate. I then tested the juice in my new Voopoo Uforce T2 Subohm 0.6 and 0.2 coils and man does this juice work great in the Subohm tank! Sweet Papaya with hints of mango blended to perfection. The juice is much sweeter than Pango and i like that cause it helps with that bitterness of the papaya making it a rather sweet papaya.

*Taste and flavor notes*
This is a superb blend of melons and mangoes with an exotic fruit profile that is sweet, juicy and perfectly blended, No wonder its a BLCK family favorite! I dont get much mango while vaping it but i think the mango and other melons just blend that good and one doesnt over power the other here with the exception of the main Papaya flavour which is sweet. On inhale you get the sweet papaya and mango and on exhale a similar taste but with an even sweeter aftertaste. The flavors shine even at power as low as 25watts as used on the Voopoo N1 coil which is a single mesh coil thats slightly restrictive but works great! At higher power using the N3 Coil around 70 to 80 watts the flavor is excellent and sweet!

*Overall feedback and quality *
Its a great quality one shot and im not just saying this because its BLCK's inhouse one shot but it really works well. Its an ADV for sure with its unique and different flavors compared to other fruit profiles. This is however a fruit profile which not everyone will love due to the papaya but i love it same as with Pango.

*Would i buy or recommend this One Shot? *Absolutely, Give it a go it will not disappoint!

_*Buy it here :*_ Malao One Shot

*Tested Using:*

Aqua Master RTA - Dual using Boom Coils Alien 27 3mm
Voopoo Uforce T2 Tank - Subohm single coil (25 watts)
Drag 2 Platinum & Find S 

Power Range Tested: 60W to 80W
RDA - Wasp Nano Single Coil - Boom Coil Alien 27 2.5mm
As always, leave a comment or some feedback and lets have a chat! Thanks again to BLCK vapour and @Richio for their support with One Shot Mixing Reviews!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/7/19)

All One shot reviews have now been updated with a "_*Click Here - Buy this one shot now!*_" link that links straight to BLCK Vapours website making it easy for everyone to get their favorite one shots!

*Pearlosophy* One shot review will be up soon!


----------



## StompieZA (3/7/19)

*Pearlosophy One Shot (VS)*

*


*​*

*

* 
Flavor & Juice description from BLCK Website: *

A seductive iced pear blended with a touch of apple, litchi & grape juice.

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 10% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: 3 to 4 days for full flavor

Bottle: 10ml Original Chubby

Recipe created by @Vino1718 

Cost – R60 @ BLCK Vapour

Make-able Amount – 100ml @ 10% as recommended from 10ml
*Drop Taste: *
after a vigorous shake after mixing the one shot, i open the bottle and get hit in the face with a nice green sweet pear and green apple smell! With the drop test i get a nice amount of ice followed with a prominent Fuji Apple type taste and pear. In the drop test i get more green apple and slight pear with not much Litchi and grape. 

*SNV Notes*
Dripped the juice on my Wasp Nano RDA and im greeted with an apple and pear combination and a nice amount of ice thats not overpowering the flavors altough the juice does seem a little muted with SNV, It is vapable and looks very promising! I filled my Aqua Master Dual and started vaping and the flavor of the Pear and Apple is there but its not in your face yet. 

* 3 Day Steep Notes*
After 4 days of steeping, I set out to test the juice in the Aqua Master Dual and Uforce T2 Subohm tank and the Pear and apple combination works beautifully together. Both flavors lift each other and blends almost into one making it difficult to decide what you taste. From the first puff i definitely get the juicy and sweet pear on inhale followed with some slight green apple. As you vape more of the juice, you start getting more and more Fuji Apple (What it tastes like to me) and with hints of litchi in the back. The juice is layered nicely as the flavors all work together with the pear except the grape. I find a slight grapey purfumy taste after exhaling which i remember from my personal grape recipes i used to get. This isnt bad and isnt a bad purfumey taste. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
The Pear and apple works really well here and the litchi is layers to compliment the notes of the pear it seems as you dont get much of the litchi or grape while vaping the flavor but seems to rather help the pear stand bolder and come out better. I definitely get lots of apple here and could almost call it an apple and pear profile cause you get both. As you vape at different power levels, the flavors start changing and you will get more of the apple at higher watts as apple is a strong flavor. As mentioned above, i dont get much grape in this recipe but the litchi does shine through ever so slightly at times. Due to it having a very similar taste to the pear, they blend together lifting each other nicely. 

*Overall feedback and quality *
Great quality one shot with excellent flavor and ice. All of the flavors works really well together and this one shot will qualify as an ADV for sure. The juice isnt overly sweet but your palette is left with a sweet aftertaste while exhaling. 

*Would i buy or recommend this One Shot?
*I personally love the profile and would mix this one shot again as i love my apples when done right and although pear is fairly new to me, everything works in this recipe and i like it! The ice also compliments the flavors and wouldnt have been the same without the ice making this juice pop! 

_*Buy it here :*_ Pearlosophy One Shot

*Tested Using:*

Aqua Master RTA - Dual using Boom Coils Alien 27 3mm
Voopoo Uforce T2 Tank - Subohm single coil (25 watts)
Drag 2 Platinum & Find S 

Power Range Tested: 60W to 80W
RDA - Wasp Nano Single Coil - Boom Coil Alien 27 2.5mm
Great job to @Vino1718 for creating this recipe, Its really a nice fruity vape. Thanks again to @Richio for supplying me with this One Shot to mix and review. I hope that everyone benefits from these reviews and find it useful! 

Be sure to look out as the next range of One Shots will be announced shortly and they are all international brands. There are some bakery and fruity and im very excited to compare the quality of the fruity one shots to our local one shots cause we have amazing and talented mixers here in SA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/7/19)

So here is the new International range of One Shots that is lined up for Mixing and reviewing in the coming couple of weeks. Shout out to @Richio for supplying these one shots for the mixing reviews!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (3/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> *Pearlosophy One Shot (VS)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 171100
> ...



Great review @StompieZA 
I really want to try this Pearlosophy now !
Congrats @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/7/19)

Silver said:


> Great review @StompieZA
> I really want to try this Pearlosophy now !
> Congrats @Vino1718



Thanks Silver! Give it a shot  no pun intended there!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/7/19)

100ml bottles just been ordered and some Nic, Couldnt mix as i was out of Nic. 

So tonight mixing of all 7 new one shots will be done for steeping to start! I will review the fruity one shots first as the bakery one shots will need longer steeping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> 100ml bottles just been ordered and some Nic, Couldnt mix as i was out of Nic.
> 
> So tonight mixing of all 7 new one shots will be done for steeping to start! I will review the fruity one shots first as the bakery one shots will need longer steeping.



Looking forward to it @StompieZA !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hen (9/7/19)

Hi @StompieZA, i am available if you need a genie pic to help you test the liquids .

I will definitely try some of the new one shots, looks good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/7/19)

Mixed all the new international one shots last night and took notes on Smell, Drop test as well as SNV using the Wasp RDA.

Must say that there are some interesting flavors here but both the Cran Apple and Cranberry Blush smell soooooooo good!

Now for steeping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hen (10/7/19)

Hi @StompieZA , looks good. Well done mnr.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/7/19)

Okey Dokey lets kick off these International One Shots Mixing Reviews!

*Cran Apple Juice by Loaded *






*

*​
*Flavor & Juice description: *

Concentrate Cran Apple Juice by Loaded is the new all day vape of rich cranberries and apple. Prepare to be amazed !

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15% with 70vg/30pg
Steeping Time: 3-7 days for full flavor
Bottle: 30ml Original Chubby
Made by : Loaded E-liquid
Cost – R180 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – 200ml from 15% as recommended from 30ml
Nicotine used - Gold Nic 48MG
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Drag 2 Platinum
RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA: Wasp Nano Single
Subohm: Voopoo Uforce T2 Mesh Coil
Power: Between 65W and 75W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!
*Smell:*
Smells like an apple juice box with not much cranberry notes, i mostly get a very sweet red apple smell.
*
Drop Taste:*
A slight purfumey and sweet apple note with lots of ice and hints of the cranberry that reminds me of the red halls sweets

*SNV Notes:*
On inhale you get much more cranberry notes with sweet apple and loads of ice thats not yet very sweet. The more you vape the more ice you get and the flavor is slightly muted and purfumey.

*3 Day Steep Notes*
The flavors start to come together blending perfectly making the cranberry and red apple blend together as one making it difficult to detect either of them independently. The juice has a nice sweet fruity and almost cherry like flavor on inhale with lots of ice. The flavor stays very much the same on exhale with a sweet aftertaste that is left in your mouth.

*1 Week Steep Notes*
Stays very much the same as after 3 days of steeping and the flavor profile does not change much however the purfumey notes i got from the SNV test is now unnoticeable which is great.

*Taste and flavor notes*
The flavor profile although being apple and cranberry reminds me a lot of the red flavored hall throat sweets as the taste is very very similar even thought this profile has no cherry. It would seem that with the red soft juicy apple and cranberry flavors blend together providing you with a sweet almost cherry note. As you take the first draw you are greeted with this sweet fruity cranberry and apple with not that much ice but as you continue to vape, the Ice starts getting more and more almost giving a freezing feeling in your throat which is exactly like the red halls sweets and it cools your throat completely.




*Overall feedback and quality*
The flavors are very well balanced and taste really great. The profile is fruity with a lot of ice which will make for a great summer vape or if you have a cold as this will open your sinuses with no problem. I love how the ice becomes more and more intense as you vape to a point where you almost cant take another drag as the ice is is too much but without overpowering the flavors.
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *Yes i would, its really good!

Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

I look forward to everyone's feedback and would like to give a big thanks to @Richio for supplying me with this One Shot for the purposes of review.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StephenE (16/7/19)

Thanks for these reviews @StompieZA.

I am quite new to vaping and only quit my two pack a day Camel Filter habit about two months ago. All due to vaping.

It quickly became clear to me however that if I wanted to taste as many juices as possible, without going broke, I would need to get into DIY'ing.

I have already mixed and used around eight different one-shots. Some I love, some are less to my taste. I'm looking forward to your reviews on the desserty and milkshake flavours as these seem to be more to my taste, and my next order needs to go out!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/7/19)

StephenE said:


> Thanks for these reviews @StompieZA.
> 
> I am quite new to vaping and only quit my two pack a day Camel Filter habit about two months ago. All due to vaping.
> 
> ...



Hi Stephen and thank you for your great feedback. Im glad that you find these reviews useful cause thats awesome and what i aim to do. 

I still have a couple of fruity and milky flavors to review allowing time for the two deserts flavors to steep the recommended 15 to 20 days but they will soon be up  

Feel free to ask any questions and i will try and assist. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StephenE (16/7/19)

Thanks. I will certainly take you up on your offer to help.

For now I'll wait for those juices to steep and your reviews. I should probably use the juices I've already made first. Still got lots of those and I probably should be satisfied with eight different flavours, hey?

I'm just worried that I'm missing out on that one spectacular juice that I should get immediately! Argghhh....!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/7/19)

StephenE said:


> Thanks. I will certainly take you up on your offer to help.
> 
> For now I'll wait for those juices to steep and your reviews. I should probably use the juices I've already made first. Still got lots of those and I probably should be satisfied with eight different flavours, hey?
> 
> I'm just worried that I'm missing out on that one spectacular juice that I should get immediately! Argghhh....!!



Well at least with DIY its in someway much more affordable to try out a whole range of juices without spending tons of money and possibly getting juice you dont like. 

There are some great DIY threads and recipe threads on the forum with excellent recipes to try and use which wont disappoint but always remember that what is spectacular for one person, might not be the same for the other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (18/7/19)

*Juicy Mill - Kiwi Mint Acai*



​
*Flavor & Juice description: 
*
A dozen intense-sweet Acai berries are accompanied by the leaves of spearmint with juicy kiwis an exemplary-fruity symbiosis.

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 10% with 70vg/30pg
Steeping Time: 3-5 days for full flavor
Bottle: 10ml Bottle
Made by : Juicy Mill

Cost – R69 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – 100ml from 10% as recommended from 10ml
Nicotine used - Gold Nic 48MG
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Drag 2 Platinum
RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA: Wasp Nano Single
Subohm: Voopoo Uforce T2 Mesh Coil
Power: Between 65W and 75W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!
*Smell:*
Distinct smell of fresh kiwi and mint with what seems to be a nice yellow banana believe it or not! I dont smell much acai berry but then again im not 100% sure how they smell?
*
Drop Taste:*
I tasted a drop immediately after mixing the one shot and this one is difficult. I get an almost Tea type of taste from it but then you start tasting the Kiwi with the ice and then a slight muted berry taste. The after taste left in your mouth will make you think that you just had a cup of 5 roses tea that was very milky.

*SNV Notes:*
Slightly muted Kiwi on inhale with a nice amount of Spearmint ice almost menthol and not much acai berries. The flavor isnt very sweet yet and definitely needs a couple of days steeping to blend together.

*3 Day Steep Notes*
After steeping i found that the Kiwi flavor has brightened and tastes better with coupled with the Minty ice on inhale. With exhale you get this weird almost Rooibos/tea aroma which to me is weird followed by a hint of spearmint. The more i vaped on this the more i felt like im vaping a milky tea thats not too sweet but with mint. Perhaps my mind is playing tricks with me...i dont know or the kiwi used in this profile is very similar. Its not a bad taste, its just weird. When i tested the juice on my RDA, i tend to get more Kiwi and berries so would say this juice works better with an RDA than RTA. Using a Subohm tank you will also get the Kiwi notes much better than compared to the RTA.

*1 Week Steep Notes*
After a week the flavor profile is pretty much the same on my RTA, RDA and subohm. Not much has changed flavor wise expect that the spearmint is much more noticeable one exhale.

*Taste and flavor notes*
Im left confused with this one shot as it doesnt taste bad but maybe my palate is playing tricks on me. The more i vape this juice the more milky tea flavors i get with hints of spearmint and then a good amount of ice. I even read up online what acai berries are supposed to taste like and they say it should be a mix between Blackberries and raspberries and im not getting any of that to be real honest. Perhaps the Kiwi and acai blends together to create this unique flavor which my palate thinks is tea? i dont know.

*Overall feedback and quality*
The flavor of this juice isnt bad, it could have been a little sweeter for me personally. The amount of ice used is spot on and not to overpowering with the hints of spearmint. The profile is vapable and would recommend using it in a subohm tank with mesh coils to get the best possible flavor of Kiwi and mint.
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *
Nope, its not bad and it is vapable but this profile is not for me.

Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

Hope you guys find this review and juice as interesting as i do. Thank you for taking the time to read this review and please dont be shy, give me some likes, comments or feedback and lets chat! Thanks goes out the BLCK Vapour @Richio for providing me with this one shot to mix and review for them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (18/7/19)

Thanks for the reviews @StompieZA 
It adds a lot of value

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (18/7/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the reviews @StompieZA
> It adds a lot of value



Hey Silver, Only a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (23/7/19)

*Juicy Mill - Cranberry Blush One Shot*



​
*Flavor & Juice description: *

Fine-aromatic cranberries invite the taste buds to a spectacular dance pleasure of the refreshing kind on your tongue.

Taste: Cranberry

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 10% with 70vg/30pg
Steeping Time: 3-5 days for full flavor
Bottle: 10ml Bottle
Made by : Juicy Mill

Cost – R69 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – 100ml from 10% as recommended from 10ml
Nicotine used - Gold Nic 48MG
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Drag 2 Platinum
RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA: Wasp Nano Single
Twisp Cumulus X Single Mesh Coil

Power: Between 65W and 75W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
This is a good one, it really reminds me of this Liqui Fruit Juice boxes with sharp and sweet fresh fruits and cranberries that almost gives you a purple grape juice flavor and smells super good!
*
Drop Taste:*
As the drop hits your tongue you get a sour sweet almost gummy taste with the cranberries all over the place. This is so good i will down a bottle (Just a joke, Not recommended...let the professionals handle this! lol)

*SNV Notes:*
This flavor is basically ready to go with SNV as i get a very sweet and ripe cranberry juice with notes of sour almost like eating those sugary coated candy belts that give you the sweet and sour taste. Here on inhale you get a very nice amount of Ice together with cranberries and hints of sour candy and with exhale its pure cranberries and juice box in your mouth. The flavor is slightly muted it seems but it is great on my wasp nano but even better in my dual RTA and the Twisp Cumulus Mesh coil!

*3 Day Steep Notes*
After a couple of days steeping, the flavors arent muted anymore and the cranberry and sour candy effect pops in your mouth with lots of sweetness and the same amount of ice. The profile isnt overly sweet i still get the hints of juice box type flavors of fresh fruits or cranberrys and berries which reminds me a lot of Forrest mix FA and i just love using this concentrate in my own flavors!

*1 Week Steep Notes*
After 1 week to two weeks i feel there is no change and the flavor profile stays the same as after 1 week or after around 4 days steeping

*Taste and flavor notes*
This is a very simple but super delicious profile and im almost sure they use Forrest Mix FA in this recipe or something with a very similar provide as the the Forrest Mix FA uses a mix of berries but it is very very similar to this profile. Flavor on this juice is right up there with no weird or funny after tastes




*Overall feedback and quality*
I love this juice, The sweet and sour is excellent and i love the way you are able to taste the sour in this juice. Its like you are eating a hand full of cranberries and the juice of each cranberry bursts in your mouth but one or two of them are still not 100% ripe causing a slight sour yet the balance is sweet. To me this is a good quality one shot and i love it!
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *Off course, I love it!

Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

@Richio

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/7/19)

*Juicy Mill - Blackcurrant Lemonade*







​*Flavor & Juice description: *

Just in time for the beginning of summer, we serve as a refreshment for in between a delicious lemonade, which is perfectly rounded off by the tart-sweet aroma of blackcurrants.

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 10% with 70vg/30pg
Steeping Time: 3-5 days for full flavor
Bottle: 10ml Bottle
Made by : Juicy Mill

Cost – R69 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – 100ml from 10% as recommended from 10ml
Nicotine used - Gold Nic 48MG
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Drag 2 Platinum
RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA: Wasp Nano Single
Twisp Cumulus X Single Mesh Coil

Power: Between 65W and 75W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
Strong notes of lemon and lemonade after mixing but after about a week of steeping the strong lemon notes have subsided alot and you get lots of sweet blackcurrant and only hints of lemonade or lemon. The juice smells really good!
*
Drop Taste:*
After mixing i get a very strong lemon flavor with very little blackcurrant and then a good amount of ice. After a week i now get a more blended blackcurrant and hints of lemon and tastes much better!

*SNV Notes:*
Really good amount of fresh lemon on inhale with hints on blackcurrant on exhale. On both inhale and exhale you are greeted with a good amount of ice and the flavors dont seem to be muted but definitely not blended together like it should be yet. 

*3 Day Steep Notes*
After 3 to 4 days of steeping in a dark cupboard, the color of this juice turned a very nice golden color which i usually only see on bakery profiles. The lemon/lemonade has definitely calmed down a lot and its not in your face lemonade anymore which is great. The blackcurrant is still very much hidden and seems overpowered by the lemon at this stage. The amount of Ice is still good and stays the same.

*1 Week Steep Notes*
Okay so here is where the magic happens it seems, After a week to two the flavors start working together beautifully and the profile no longer tastes like med lemon but rather a nice and sweet blackcurrant on inhale with the lemony lemonade on right by its side. On inhale you get a smooth and sweet lemonade/fresh lemon with ice almost like a freshly squeezed lemon juice on ice but then with the exhale you are greeted with sweet blackcurrant berries also followed by the ice and sweet after taste. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
Freshly picked and squeezed lemons and crushed blackcurrant berries with ice is what you get but its blended together nicely and does not have any weird or bitter lemon taste after a week steep. I would personally recommend steeping this juice at least 1 to 2 weeks rather than 3-5 days cause its way better!! Trust me! Last week i wasn't enjoying this juice, but damn this week it has changed completely and its so much better and perfectly and not overly sweet. 

*Overall feedback and quality*
Great profile and great quality flavors here, as previously mentioned rather steep a week or two unless you prefer that crispiness of the lemons. 
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *Im sure i would, its different and would be a perfect summer vape! Not sure if this is a ADV for me but its good none the less. 

Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

Hope you guys enjoyed this review of another international one shot? Leave some comments if you did  This week there will be more from the Loaded range as im currently testing out the Loaded Chocolate Glazed and it is super tasty! Im still half minds about the melon milkshake and the smores are just as good, so stay tuned for some awesome reviews coming soon!

@Richio 
​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (31/7/19)

*Loaded Melon Milkshake One Shot* 





​
*Flavor & Juice description: 
*
Concentrate Melon Milkshake by Loaded is composed with fresh melons blended into a velvety milkshake with a drop of honey for a smooth finish.

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15% with 70vg/30pg
Steeping Time: 7-15 days for full flavor
Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Loaded

Cost – R180 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – 200ml from 15% as recommended from 30ml
Nicotine used - Gold Nic 48MG
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Drag 2 Platinum
RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA: Wasp Nano Single
Power: Between 65W and 75W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
Smells like vanilla milkshake with slight tea-ness to it with hints on melon. Really get the milkiness or creamyness just smelling it but no hints of honey.*

Drop Taste:*
Sweet and creamy vanilla milkshake like milk with melon notes and tastes good and not too overly sweet. Here i also dont get much of the honey which is mentioned in the juice description.

*SNV Notes:*
Right of the bat SNV i get a very thick dense creamy milk with a slight taste of tea again....yeah again but this is the melon coming through. The melon seems very muted and its mostly a thick vanilla type milk with only hints of the melon at this stage. 

*3 Day Steep Notes*
The recommended steep time is around 7 days to 14 days but i gave it a vape at 3 days and there is a slight improvement in the profile of the juice and still gives that nice and thick mouth feel and vanilla creamy milkshake taste and the melon is coming forward a little more now. Still no in your face honey notes after 3 days. 

*1 Week Steep Notes*
7 days and we are seeing a good improvement on the flavors after steeping and less muting of flavors. The melon is starting to become more visible and you can now taste the melon milkshake which reminds me of those green shakes with the black jelly balls at the bottom. The juice is still very creamy but almost not as thick anymore which is similar to the picture below, if you have had one of these you would know exactly what this profile tastes like.




*Taste and flavor notes*
This is a "Nice" juice, its refreshing and a nice summer vape i would say and the melon together with the vanilla but would think a bit of ice would boost this juice to different levels. I feel that there is a slight bitterness or taste i get from this juice which i battle to describe. I think it lacks sweetner and this might improve the overall melon to shine way better in this mix. The creamy vanilla milkshake is great and i love the way it provides a thick mouth feel when vaping the juice.

*Overall feedback and quality*
Its a good and complex flavor profile but this isnt for everyone imo...This is not a very sweet profile which i think would have worked better and would have expected the honey to sweeten the juice and thats what im missing here. Sweetner with some ice as its a milkshake would have completed this juice and might have converted me. 
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *Not for me...no thanks

Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

@Richio

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/19)

*Loaded - Smores One Shot
*
*



*​
*

*​*

Flavor & Juice description: 
*
Melted chocolate and roasted marshmallows on a crisp honey graham cracker!

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15% with 70vg/30pg
Steeping Time: 7-15 days for full flavor
Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Loaded

Cost – R180 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – 200ml from 15% as recommended from 30ml
Nicotine used - Gold Nic 48MG
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Drag 2 Platinum
RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA: Wasp Nano Single
Power: Between 65W and 75W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
Sweet bakery and biscuit notes with lots of vanilla from the marshmallow*, *The juice smells quite sweet.*

Drop Taste:*
A sweet biscuit with cinnamon and chocolate notes with an after taste of vanilla and slight hints of the honey.

*SNV Notes:*
Again i get a strong cinnamon danish type taste on inhale with a nice thick mouth feel thats not overly sweet yet. On exhale you are greeted with sweet vanilla marshmallow and this could possibly be SNV ready if you really want to, but i would rather recommend steeping the full amount of days.

*3 Day Steep Notes*
After around 3 to 4 days the color of the juice has gone to a nice golden color reminding me of syrup. The graham biscuit and hints of cinnamon is there on inhale with a nice and thick mouth feel and a slight harsh throat hit. On exhale the vanilla is similar but a little more dense than the SNV. The juice still isnt very sweet and im not getting much chocolate yet?

*1 Week Steep Notes*
After a week of steeping, the inhale is a combination of slight cinnamon danish and sugar cookie and perhaps you can get hints of a darkish type chocolate that has a slight bitterness to is on the end of the inhale. On exhale you get alot more vanilla marshmallow that is nice and thick almost like chewing a fluffy white marshmallow. Im not getting much honey as per the description and the juice isnt super sweet, might be just right or might work a little better if it was a bit sweeter. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
Okay i thought id do something different after i was looking for pictures to illustrate what i find with the tastes and flavors

I was expecting this type of smore:
*




*
But seems like i got this instead?
*




*
I was expecting it to be a nice sweet cadbury type chocolate with a nice toasted marshmallow and sweet biscuit but im getting a normal vanilla marshmallow and dont get much toasted. Then im getting the cinnamon which i take is from the cookie that is used in this recipe with a slight bitter chocolate. 

*Overall feedback and quality*
Look, its not bad overall and its still a good smore but somehow i was expecting more? More sweet melting chocolate with nice and sweet vanilla and really didnt expect to get the cinnamon taste. It could have been sweeter cause i find that its a little undersweet and that might make all the difference. I havent had the normal Loaded Smores juice before so cannot compare the two to see if they are exactly the same but yeah, its not bad.
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *I dont think so tbh. Doenst mean that because i dont like it, you wont...give it a shot!

 Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> 100ml bottles just been ordered and some Nic, Couldnt mix as i was out of Nic.
> 
> So tonight mixing of all 7 new one shots will be done for steeping to start! I will review the fruity one shots first as the bakery one shots will need longer steeping.


Stompie where did you get LOADED - Smores 1 shots ?


----------



## CJB85 (3/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Stompie where did you get LOADED - Smores 1 shots ?


Blck Flavour has them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> Blck Flavour has them


Love that stuff , won a bottle once and would like to build my own !


----------



## StompieZA (5/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Love that stuff , won a bottle once and would like to build my own !



Yeah BLCK Vapour has them, Check my review there is a click me here link which will direct you to their website and the oneshot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/8/19)

*Loaded Chocolate Glazed One Shot







​

Flavor & Juice description: 
*
Chocolate glazed by Loaded is an irresistibly rich and creamy chocolate glazed onto a fluffy doughnut fresh out the oven!

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15% with 70vg/30pg
Steeping Time: 7-20 days for full flavor
Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Loaded

Cost – R180 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – 200ml from 15% as recommended from 30ml
Nicotine used - Gold Nic 48MG
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Drag 2 Platinum
RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual & GEAR Rta Single Both using Aliens

RDA: Wasp Nano Single
Power: Between 65W and 75W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The smell of deepfried dough from the doughnut with chocolate is easily recognizable, This isnt a cadbury type chocolate smell and more a artificial chocolate or the chocolate used in baking. *

Drop Taste:*
Very sweet chocolate with a weird almost bitter after taste that i cannot describe which i think might be the oily fried doughnut? Im not sure but it does have a very artificial chocolate taste.

*SNV Notes:*
Muted doughnut that not too sweet surprisingly when compared to the drop test and only a slight chocolate note at this point. This i rate is not SNV and is not enjoyable at all 

*3 Day Steep Notes*
After a couple of days steep, the juice still hasnt really changed to a point where its enjoyable yet and will require much longer steep as recommend. The flavors are muted and the chocolate tastes weird and there is a slight cinnamon doughy profile going on almost like a cinnamon doughnut that is very oily.

*1 Week Steep Notes*
The steep recommendation is 7 to 15 days and after a week the flavors are starting to come together a little better. On inhale you are greeted with a slight cinnamon doughnut with a almost beacon type chocolate and not a cadbury milky type chocolate. Reminds me of those cheap chocolates you get that after you had a couple of blocks, the top of your mouth has a slight oily coating on which i hate. 

*2 Week and more Steep Notes*
I left the mix in my steeping cupboard for another week and half and vaped on it again and this time round is much better and the flavours have blended together making the profile a bit smoother. On the initial inhale of the juice i am greeted with a deep fried oily doughnut with hints of cinnamon and on exhale you get the beacon type chocolate taste. The juice isnt super sweet and would rate it a 3 out of 5 if 5 was super sweet on scale. The color of the juice has changed to a dark golden color now. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
As mentioned above, Im getting alot of fried doughnut with cinnamon and then a very artificial or cheap chocolate. I used the below picture to illustrate what im getting, altough the picture is probably of baked doughnuts. This dough in this profile provides a very dryish dough taste. The chocolate altough not bad....its not the best that could have been used but you still eat the doughnut cause it looks great! I remember mixing Bronuts the recipe about 3 years back and would almost say its the same juice with the very very similar taste. 






*Overall feedback and quality *
Overall i thing its a 6 out of 10 regarding taste and think a different or more realistic full body creamy chocolate like a cadbury chocolate type taste would boost this juice to different levels but i know getting chocolate right is very difficult, even i have battled thats why i stopped using chocolate. *

Would i buy this One Shot again? *Not sure hey, Its not bad but its not my favorite due to the chocolate. 

 Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/8/19)

UPDATE Regarding Loaded Chocolate Glaze: 

So after testing the one shot using a mesh coil subohm tank, i have changed my opinion and this juice is really good. Seems like it was made for a subohm instead of RTAs with custom coils. The juice is much sweeter and you no longer get this cheap chocolate but rather a more blended profile which i like. 

Would i buy it with my own money? Yes if i use a Subohm mesh coil tank, but not when using it with RTA's. 

Going forward i will try to ensure that i always have stock of mesh subohm coils to test RTA, RDA and Subohm Mesh and will split this in 3 giving feedback on each atty type.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft (13/8/19)

Please keep this up! The reviews are great and personally it’s giving me some direction with regards to which one shot I’m going to try next!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/8/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Please keep this up! The reviews are great and personally it’s giving me some direction with regards to which one shot I’m going to try next!



Great, Will do. Glad you like the reviews!


----------



## Mo_MZ (13/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> UPDATE Regarding Loaded Chocolate Glaze:
> 
> So after testing the one shot using a mesh coil subohm tank, i have changed my opinion and this juice is really good. Seems like it was made for a subohm instead of RTAs with custom coils. The juice is much sweeter and you no longer get this cheap chocolate but rather a more blended profile which i like.
> 
> ...




So cool with the 3 options and opinions... That will be awesome... Much appreciated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (13/8/19)

Thanks bro. Sub tank would be awesome



StompieZA said:


> UPDATE Regarding Loaded Chocolate Glaze:
> 
> So after testing the one shot using a mesh coil subohm tank, i have changed my opinion and this juice is really good. Seems like it was made for a subohm instead of RTAs with custom coils. The juice is much sweeter and you no longer get this cheap chocolate but rather a more blended profile which i like.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/8/19)

On all reviews i have been testing using RTA Dual, Sometimes Single and RDA and Subohm but never broke it down to taste on each. Now i will try and include a seperate breakdown on each where possible 

Thanks for the support guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

Hey guys, been a little quiet here and busy with hardware reviews.

Receiving a new batch of great looking one shots and will post up a bit more tomorrow.

I have also updated the OP list of one shots that links to the exact post of each one shot making it much easier to find what you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/9/19)

So a new batch of one shots have arrived compliments of BLCK Flavour and @Richio which i will mix and then review once they are steeped. 

I smelled them all last night and they all smell really really good! 

So we have the following coming soon!

Air Factory (Frost) - Blue Raz Ice - Coming Soon



Air Factory (Frost) - Melon Lush Ice - Coming Soon



Marina - Caramel Frapp - Coming Soon




Medusa Classic Blue Osiris - Coming Soon



Mollin Berry Tingle & Spark * - *Coming Soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> So a new batch of one shots have arrived compliments of BLCK Flavour and @Richio which i will mix and then review once they are steeped.
> 
> I smelled them all last night and they all smell really really good!
> 
> ...



Cant wait to hear about the Caramel Frapp

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (9/9/19)

Arthster said:


> Cant wait to hear about the Caramel Frapp



Yeah im also very much excited about these! I will mix them this week, had a hectic week and weekend so didnt get around to mixing yet.


----------



## StompieZA (18/9/19)

*Air Factory (Frost) - Blue Raz Ice One Shot*
*




*​* Flavor & Juice description: *

Frost - ICED Blue Razz by Air Factory is a tasteful combination of frigid mentholation, mythical blue raspberries, and a touch of cream to round out the tart and tangy flavors as they dance over the taste buds

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 20% with 70vg/30pg
Steeping Time: 0 - 5 days for full flavor
Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Air Factory
Origin: Canada

Cost – R189 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – 150ml from 20% as recommended from 30ml
Nicotine used - Mr Hardwicks 100mg Spyder Nic

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Vaporesso GEN 

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual

RDA: Wasp Nano Single
Subohm : ZEUS Subohm (New)

Power: Between 60W and 75W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The smell i get reminds me of opening a pack of skittles, that candyish sweet and sourish smell. I cant pin point it directly to blue raspberries as this definitely has a candy aspect to it but it smells really good!

* Drop Taste:*
Sweet on the fore front but then the ice kicks in and it turns slightly less sweet almost bitter but has a nice berry flavor to it that almost has hints of slight watermelon or melon.

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
Mixed this baby up as i was quite exited when i smelled the concentrate first and filled my ZEUS subohm tank. Off the bat i will give this the SNV Approval stamp as its definitely vapable without any funny tastes. The taste reminds me a lot of FA Mixed berries but also not 100%. The profile isnt overly sweet and gives just a nice hint of ice*.


*

*3 Day Steep Notes*
Altough i give this the SNV approval stamp, after 3 days the profile definitely improves a bit. The slight bitter after taste eases out and the profile becomes a little sweeter with the ice staying the same.

*1 Week Steep Notes*
The profile does not change much at all after 3 days and the flavors are still great without fading away.

*Taste and flavor notes*
The flavors from this profile reminds me of the jelly candy type sweets and would imagine them being the blue ones that has this hard to describe but berry like flavor, its almost like you can taste the color blue...weird i know but its obviously my mind saying i have had a candy that was blue with this exact flavor and i think its the jelly rings! The profile is nice and sweet but not overly sweet. On inhale you almost get this sourish sweet taste with the blue raspberry or mixed berry taste followed by the ice that cools your throat down but not to a point that you get brain freeze.
*



Subohm Flavor:*
With all the new subohm mesh tanks, i find that they really do give excellent flavor and would say that this juice really works well in the subohm and even sweetens the juice more and helps highlight those flavors here.
*
RTA:*
The profile is very similar to the subohm tank but not as intense on the sweet side and a little less in your face but still very good.
*
RDA: *
Here the flavor is banging, like with the subohm tank the flavor is excellent and you get all the different aspects of the raspberry with the icyness of the juice on the end

*Overall feedback and quality:*
Great profile, great juice and perfect for summer that has landed on our doorstep now! I can see this being a great ADV for most fruity or candy lovers especially with the ice. This juice wont be the same without the ice.
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *
Yes i would, I would also recommend it to fruity lovers

Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA (26/9/19)

*Marina - Caramel Frapp One Shot






Flavor & Juice description: *
A smooth coffee with caramel.


*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15% to 20% with 70vg/30pg (I mixed this at 20% as per bottle)

Steeping Time: 15 days for full flavor
Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Marina
Cost – R199 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – 150ml from 20% as recommended from 30ml
Nicotine used - Mr Hardwicks 100mg Spyder Nic

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Vaporesso GEN & Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual

RDA: Wasp Nano Single
Subohm : Geekvape Cerberus 

Power: Between 60W and 75W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The smell is a very familiar caramel almost cappuccino smell which you get from those little round brown hard candy sweets "Kopiko"

* Drop Taste:*
You get a nice coffee taste with the sweet caramel at the end of with a slight creaminess to it. As mentioned, it tastes like the brown oval coffee/cappuccino sweets.

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
The profile you get when immediately vaping the juice is definitely a coffee with slight cappuccino notes with the caramel not really noticeable much. You do get a slight bitterness almost like drinking coffee with only 1 sugar instead of 3 and the flavors aren't totally muted but not fully developed and blended yet which is to be expected from a coffee with creams ect.

*3 Day Steep Notes*
The coffee notes are starting to shine a little bit better and the cappuccino/caramel notes are also becoming sweeter but the profile is still a little muted and underdeveloped and will require more steeping. At this stage it is vapeable but not at the best yet.

*1 Week Steep Notes*
The flavors are starting to pull together here. The juice is now much more coffee with caramel with a nice thick cream ontop. Its creamy, sweet and the coffee is sweet with the caramel notes.

*Taste and flavor notes*
After around 10 days of steeping, the profile im getting is basically the hard brown coffee candy you get similar to the below sweets. The coffee is really good and im not the biggest coffee vaper but here the caramel and the cream together makes this one hell of a coffee vape. I tested the profile while vaping my cup of coffee and i almost could not tell the difference except that the juice is sweet with the after taste of caramel*.*

I think if this had some Ice to it, it would make the perfect Coffee shake!
*








Subohm Flavor:*
I have mostly been testing the juice in the Geekvape Zeus subohm and the new Geekvape Cerberus tank and the flavor is really sweet, authentic and provides a great flavor at 65W. The juice might be a little too sweet on the subohm tanks and if you like your coffee without sugar, this might be a little too sweet.
*
RTA:*
The profile in my Dual Aqua master using some fancy Boom coils works well and provides me with the same rounded flavor as i get from the subohm tanks using their mesh coils but on my RTA the Caramel is a little less pronounced and the juice isnt as sweet as with the subohm tanks. I say the juice works best in RTA.
*
RDA: *
Flavor is good, very sweet and gives similar notes as the subohm tanks.

*Overall feedback and quality:*
Although this is an expensive one shot, i think its well worth it. Not being a big coffee profile lover, this is once of those that i will continue to vape as its a really good well rounded profile with a very realistic coffee flavor and with the creamyness and caramel providing that little bit extra oomph that i think helped alot. @Hooked i can recommend that you try this juice even if you buy the normal juice and would love to get your feedback as i really enjoy this alot. To me this is very similar to Escobar's Beans but about 10 levels higher and more complex.
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *
No, but maybe...lol Im not a coffee lover so might only get this for that first tank in the mornings but won't buy it as an ADV for me personally.
https://blckvapour.co.za/products/marina-hazelnut-caramel-one-shot?_pos=1&_sid=a1e679f0a&_ss=r
 Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

Just wanted to give another shout out to BLCK Flavour and @Richio for all the ongoing support and providing me with these one shots for the purpose of mixing and reviewing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (26/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> *Marina - Caramel Frapp One Shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for tagging me @StompieZA ! I'll give it a shot (pun intended) if I can't find the normal juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Thanks so much for tagging me @StompieZA ! I'll give it a shot (pun intended) if I can't find the normal juice.



Cool, Im sure you will like it!


----------



## StompieZA (1/10/19)

*Medusa Classic Blue Osiris One Shot



Flavor & Juice description: *
Taste the softness of the Tropical Summer all year round with this balanced mixture of Mango and Blackcurrant.

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15% to 20% with 70vg/30pg (I mixed this at 20% as per bottle)

Steeping Time: 1 - 3 Days

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Medusa

Cost – R220 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – 150ml from 20% as recommended from 30ml
Nicotine used - Mr Hardwicks 100mg Spyder Nic

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis Squonk & Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual

RDA: Geekvape Tengu RDA (Squonk)

Subohm : Geekvape Cerberus 

Power: Between 60W and 75W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
In your face mango that reminds me alot of the Nasty Juice Cushman like mango

* Drop Taste:*
Sweet icy mango with not much black current notes, Very similar to cushman mango or my Mangtrio mango recipe i usually mix without the banana. 

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
This is a SNV approved juice as the recommended steep time is 3 to 7 hours only. SNV notes i get is a sweet ripe yellow mango with not much blackcurrant notes yet. The ice isnt overwhelming and just gives the profile a good iceyness which i prefer.

*3 Day Steep Notes*
After steeping, not much has changed. The profile is a very much the same with slightly more blackcurrent notes visible now. The juice doesnt seem as flat anymore and definitely better than at the SNV but not much.

*Taste and flavor notes*
This is a very simple but very delicious mango profile. As mentioned this is very similar to cushman but it lacks the stringiness that cushman has from the mango. The juice is sweet but not overly sweet and has a good amount of ice without giving you throat freeze! I can almost confidentially say that they use Flavour Express Mango here as i use this concentrate alot and mix 100's of Mls as Mango is my ADV and this is spot on. I mixed my own Mango FE with Blackcurrant this week and also note that i do not get much blackcurrant as the mango slightly overpowers it. 





*
Subohm, RTA and RDA flavors:*
Being a very simple fruit profile, the flavor across the board is pretty much the same but will say that i personally prefer this in the RDA as its slightly sweeter and the flavors are more prominent. 

*Overall feedback and quality:*
I am a really big Mango everything fan, and really enjoy this juice. I made 60ml and for testing and finished it in 3 days, to that will tell you all you need to know! 
*
Would i buy this One Shot again? *
Doubt ill buy it at the price, it will be cheaper to make without a onehot which is probably not the point of this thread but why spend R220 if you can make something very similar or possibly better for less using 4 concentrates. 

Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/10/19)

*Tingle & Spark SHOT (MB)




*

* Flavor & Juice description: *
A sparkling & tingling apricot orangeade

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 8% with 70vg/30pg (I mixed this at 10% as per bottle)

Steeping Time: 1 - 3 Days

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Molinberry

Cost – R195 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – *370ml from 8%* as recommended from 30ml
Nicotine used - Scrawny Gecko 36mg - 2mg

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual

Power: 70W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The exact same smell as opening a sealed bottle of liptons apricot and peach iced tea! Smells sweet and almost like those peach or apricot candy.

* Drop Taste:*
Its a sweet peachy taste with almost slight hints of pear in the background. 

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
On inhale you recognize the profile immediately to that of the lipton iced tea peach. As with the beverage, the profile is soft and subtle and not in your face and not overly sweet.

*3 Day Steep Notes*
A bit of steeping and the flavors have bloomed and are a little bit stronger with no muting i would say. The profile is nicely rounded with no off tastes on inhale or exhale and the sweetness is just right.

*Taste and flavor notes*
The profile is dead on lipton Iced tea peach and apricot flavor but without ice. Everyone loves it and its a great tasting profile. There is nothing over complicated with this profile, its simple and but good. Although this does not have any peach in it, or so i think....it is spot on and im sure im getting some peaches! 







*Overall feedback and quality:*
Its a great ADV for sure especially for summer time, could possibly have been a little sweeter. The biggest thing that is lacking here is the ice. I feel that with some ice, this would be an awesome well rounded iced tea...but thats probably not what they were going for in this profile. Lastly at 8% you are able to make 370mls of this juice for only R195...so thats also a great deal!*

Rating out of 10 points : *6.5 Score
*Will i recommend it: *Yes i would
*Would i buy it again: *Im not sure, maybe but i will add some ice to it!

Buy this One Shot here - Click Me!

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## mildly.inked (10/10/19)

Love this thread! Keep it up @StompieZA!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/10/19)

mildly.inked said:


> Love this thread! Keep it up @StompieZA!!



Thanks man, always appreciate feedback! Glad you like it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (10/10/19)

@StompieZA I would love to try the blue osirius


----------



## StompieZA (10/10/19)

SparkySA said:


> @StompieZA I would love to try the blue osirius



Yeah its one of my favorites so far cause i love mango!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (10/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah its one of my favorites so far cause i love mango!


I also wanna get on the Mango train but I'm scared to buy stuff and it will just stand in a corner somewhere


----------



## StompieZA (10/10/19)

SparkySA said:


> I also wanna get on the Mango train but I'm scared to buy stuff and it will just stand in a corner somewhere



Try my Mangtrio recipe, you will be inlove

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/10/19)

*Air Factory (Frost) - Melon Lush Ice One Shot




*

* Flavor & Juice description: *
A light menthol mixed with the sweet taste of melons

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 20% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: 1 - 3 Days

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Air Factory

Cost – R189 @ BLCK Vapour
Makeable Amount – *150ml from 20%* as recommended from 30ml
Nicotine used - Scrawny Gecko 36mg - 2mg

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Subohm: Geekvape Cerberus 

Power: 70W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The profile smells sweet with slight watermelon but not full on and seems like there might be other melons in here. I do also get a very similar smell of INW cactus.

* Drop Taste:*
Weirdly enough i almost get the same taste as a pinkish bubblegum with a slight bitter after taste and cooling which is nice and strong. Its a weird one and difficult to pin point but its definitely not 100% watermelon

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
The juice is vapeable straight after a good shake, Its fruity with a very similar taste that reminds me if the recipe Fuji 1.0 which is weird cause that is apple and cactus and no where near melons but its very similar (And i didnt like that recipe as well, although my wife loves Fuji 1.0). Its not overly sweet and the cooling on inhale does work great with this fruity profile

*3 Day Steep Notes*
Steeping did not really change the profile of this juice and its pretty much the same so not much to comment.

*Taste and flavor notes*
As mentioned, this is a nice fruity but cannot pin point the flavor kinda juice. Because i have had the Fuji 1.0 juice before and for some reason it is like i can taste the cactus in this juice which is probably why. If there is any cactus in this profile, Im not sure but im getting it! The flavors work nicely together but its a weird profile for me and i have had watermelon juice that is better or more watermelon. This is more of a honey melon type juice to me and the watermelon isnt a fresh realistic flavor here.

While testing the juice i dripped some on the RDA and it the flavor was more pronounced than in my RTA but you still get the same weird melon type flavor. I tested it in my subohm and it was a little bit better to taste but still not my favorite. 

*Overall feedback and quality:*
Its vapable yes, but im not a huge fan of it. The quality isnt bad but its a weird profile and not everyone will like it. It works great in this heat we are experiencing currently but thats only because of the cooling. If it wasnt for the cooling added to this profile, i would have considered rating this probably 2 out of 10 for me personally.

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *This flavor will be best with a mesh subohm tank. 
* 
Rating out of 10 points : *4/10 Points
*Will i recommend it: *doubt it...
*Would i buy it again: *Nope

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## StompieZA (30/10/19)

Some exciting news and new one shot ranges coming soon for review....see if you can spot it in the picture below!




Cloud Burst and Super Shot Reviews are coming and possibly other local brands

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Beserker786 (30/10/19)

StompieZA said:


> Some exciting news and new one shot ranges coming soon for review....see if you can spot it in the picture below!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Flavour world new sponsor! great to hear and cant wait for the reviews!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/11/19)

Some one shots arrived hand picked by me compliments of @Flavour world Sa big thanks to Zaahid!

Will mix them up and the reviews will start.






Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/11/19)

This is great @StompieZA 
Thanks for all your efforts on the one shots - it adds a lot of value

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike-r (11/11/19)

This is awesome, cant wait for the Mix Berry Shot. Im so confused at how much to make. Say i want to make 30ml only with NIC strenth at 3mg. How much VG/PG and nic do you add and what percentage on the Mix Berry Shot. IDK....

It says on the bottle it will make 120ml


----------



## StompieZA (12/11/19)

Mike-r said:


> This is awesome, cant wait for the Mix Berry Shot. Im so confused at how much to make. Say i want to make 30ml only with NIC strenth at 3mg. How much VG/PG and nic do you add and what percentage on the Mix Berry Shot. IDK....
> 
> It says on the bottle it will make 120ml



So the percentage will always stay the same no matter how many mills you want to make. 

Use a eliquid calculator, put in the nic strength eg 36mg and then your required strength 3mg (but go 2.5mg trust me) then you add one flavor which will be the one shot at the percentage which is stated on the bottle and the calculator will do the rest.


----------



## StompieZA (12/11/19)

Busy vaping the Mango Freeze and its a goodie, Review will be up tomorrow!

Then some more Exciting news to come!!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/19)

*Flavor & Juice description: *
A ripe sweet ice cold Malaysian Mango juice

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 10% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: 1 Day

Bottle: 10ml Bottle
Made by : Super Shots by @Flavour world Sa 

Cost – R69 for 10ml @ Flavour World SA

Makeable Amount – *100ml from 10%* as recommended from 10ml
Nicotine used - Scrawny Gecko 36mg - 2mg

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Subohm: Geekvape Cerberus 

Power: 60 to 70W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The juice being only mango, smells like mango but a really sweet ripe yellow juicy mango.

* Drop Taste:*
I get the yellow mango very similar to that of Nasty Cushman and that of CBE Double mango and CBE Alphonso Mango. Its very sweet to the taste with only a little bit of ice.

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
Seeing that this juice only requires 1 day steeping, I started vaping this mango immediately after mixing and giving it a proper shake and i can approve it as a SNV One Shot! After one day steeping it doesnt really change much in my opinion. The taste is a really sweet stringy ripe mango. On inhale you get the full on mango with just the right amount of ice that doesnt overpower the flavors. On exhale you get even more mango like biting into a mango so ripe, the juice runs down your neck! This is my type of mango.




*3 Day Steep Notes*
Nothing changes, its still the same mango and it also does not seem to fade away.

*Taste and flavor notes*
Simply put, its a very delicious yellow ripe mango. Although this juice is quite sweet especially in a subohm tank, it suits the profile perfectly and wouldnt really think it would be as good if it had less sweetner. As most would know, i am a very big Mango profile lover and have loads of my own mango recipes and i have a very good idea which mangos were used here and its the sames mango's i usually use to mix my own ADV mango juices cause they are authentic, not candyish type of mango's very similar to Nasty's Cushman!

*Overall feedback and quality:*
Love it, really i do and im contenplating at actually just buying this one shot for my mango needs instead of mixing my own and having to buy the different concentrates. Although it is very sweet and some might not like it this weet, i personally prefer it this way cause sweetner makes the mango flavor pop!

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *Subohm, the juice just shines with a MESH subohm coil! In the RTA the profile isnt as sweet and the mango flavor changes slightly but its still good. With the RDA i experience the same as with my RTA regarding flavor.
* 
Rating out of 10 points : *8/10 Points
*Will i recommend it: *Yes, without a doubt
*Would i buy it again: *Definite yes!

Lastly i just want to send a big thanks to Zaahid at @Flavour world Sa for coming on board for me to review their range of one shots!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/19)

Mike from NCV has sent me the following new one shots from their range. 

Big thanks @Vapington and i cannot wait to review these, they smell really good!







Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Steve Claassen (13/11/19)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 182678
> 
> *Flavor & Juice description: *
> A ripe sweet ice cold Malaysian Mango juice
> ...




Many thanks for the review @StompieZA. I mix this at 6-6.5 % Its not as sweet at this amount and I add extra ws-30 at 1%. Its by far the best Mango juice I have had to date. 

Keep up the good work on the one shot reviews. Its much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/11/19)

Steve Claassen said:


> Many thanks for the review @StompieZA. I mix this at 6-6.5 % Its not as sweet at this amount and I add extra ws-30 at 1%. Its by far the best Mango juice I have had to date.
> 
> Keep up the good work on the one shot reviews. Its much appreciated.



Pleasure and agreed, Really loving this mango alot! I would also consider adding a little more coolant but as is its also good. When i get this one shot again i will try it at 6.5% and compare, but for the reviews i use the suggested % 

Still loads more Super shots and cloud bursts, NCV and BLCK one shots coming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/11/19)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 182678
> 
> *Flavor & Juice description: *
> A ripe sweet ice cold Malaysian Mango juice
> ...



Is this the only place to get the oneshot right now?


----------



## Resistance (13/11/19)

I appreciate you using different setups bro.(*RDA/RTA/Subohm)*
Today I had all of them and a BB filled with the same DIY juice I'm trying to perfect for myself and it all made sense in its own way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Is this the only place to get the oneshot right now?



From what i know yeah as it is Flavor Worlds own inhouse brand

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/11/19)

Resistance said:


> I appreciate you using different setups bro.(*RDA/RTA/Subohm)*
> Today I had all of them and a BB filled with the same DIY juice I'm trying to perfect for myself and it all made sense in its own way.



Yeah its weird how the exact same juice can taste so different when using it in different setups.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (15/11/19)

*





Flavor & Juice description: *
A mixture of Strawberry, Blueberry and raspberry's

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 8.5% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: 1 Day

Bottle: 10ml Bottle
Made by : Cloud Burst

Cost – R49 for 10ml @ Flavour World SA

Makeable Amount – *120ml from 8.5%* as recommended from 10ml
Nicotine used - Spyder Nic 100mg - 2mg

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Subohm: Geekvape Cerberus 

Power: 60 to 70W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
A very sweet smell of berries that reminds me of the red cordial cooldrink you make with water. It has the same smell as those red flat lolipops you used to get in strings as well.

* Drop Taste:*
Its almost spot on the red raspberry cordial cooldrinks we all know from our childhood days. Its very sweet with no ice.

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
Shaked this baby up after mixing and dripped her on the Tengu RDA. Its a very familiar Mixed Berry concentrate being used that i have used before from flavorworld but different to that of FA Forest Mix but similar. SNV provides a nice sweet front of raspberrys but has a slight bitter or off note on exhale almost an artificial flavor like you get from the after taste drinking red cordial. I would still say this is SNV approved but is better after 1 day steeping.






*3 Day Steep Notes*
After 1 day the flavors are better and the bitterish or artificial taste has subsided. After 3 days you pretty much get the same profile and nothing has changed that is noticeable. I do get a little bit of blueberry notes on exhale compared to shake and vape. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
As mentioned, its an almost spot on red cordial type flavor but with a little bit more due to the blueberry. I dont get much strawberry flavors but think it works with the raspberry to form one flavor here. After a day's steep this juice is sweet and satisfying but would have loved a little ice here to even round it off more but as it stands its a tasty ADV juice for sure! 

*Overall feedback and quality:*
For the price at only R49 that makes 120ml, this is awesome value for money as this is a really good fruity ADV juice and for those that love their fruits iced, 1% Black Ice or WS23 will make this juice stand even bolder. I recon this is a great one shot for very little money! It might not be the most complex of mixed but its a great simple fruit profile.

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *From RDA, RTA and subohm, the subohm using a mesh coil does tend to overly sweeten the juice and might get a little much. In my dual RTA and RDA the sweetnes is just right and therefore i will say RTA and RDA is my choice here! 
* 
Rating out of 10 points : *7/10 Points
*Will i recommend it: *Yeah to anyone looking for a great berry ADV that is cheap as chips!
*Would i buy it again: *I would indeed but would add some ICE

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mike-r (15/11/19)

StompieZA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a legend bud. Thank you for the time you put in on these reviews. Its muchly appreciated 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (15/11/19)

Mike-r said:


> You are a legend bud. Thank you for the time you put in on these reviews. Its muchly appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



Hey Mike, Its only a pleasure bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/11/19)

*
Flavor & Juice description: *
A Full on mango flavour

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 8.5% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: 1 Day

Bottle: 10ml Bottle
Made by : Cloud Burst

Cost – R49 for 10ml @ Flavour World SA

Makeable Amount – *120ml from 8.5%* as recommended from 10ml
Nicotine used - Spyder Nic 100mg - 2mg

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Subohm: Geekvape Cerberus 

Power: 60 to 70W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The mango in this gives me that really thick smoothly blended mango juice you usually get at Wimpy 

* Drop Taste:*
A very sweet yet smooth and rich mango that also tastes like those thick mango 100% fruit juices

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
Vaped this on the RDA and in the Dual RTA after shaking and its pretty good right off the bat. Its a full bodied mango fruit juice that gives off this nice thick textured feeling. On inhale you get this nice smooth sweet mango with a slight less sweetened mango on exhale. It has a very similar profile to that of FE mango which provides less of the fibery stringyness you get from CBE Double Mango. The one shot is SNV approved without a doubt.






*3 Day Steep Notes*
After 2 to 3 days, the juice is even smoother with no after taste, just pure mango bliss! After 3 days nothing really changes much but the mango flavor also does not fade. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
Although this is just a normal mango, it does have some sort of complexity to it as its not just a simple mango but rather a mango profile that provides you that thick mouth feel that is sweet and spot on to a thick mango juice with all the same notes as when you drink the actual fruit juice. Its creamy and gives a really nice lingering mango that almost becomes sweeter as you vape it. Testing the juice in my RDA the flavors are almost too strong and gives of a slight bitter note at the end whereas vaping it on a subohm tank or my dual RTA if gives a very good and sweet mango without any weird after tastes.

*Overall feedback and quality:*
This is a quality mango juice that is very realistic and not in any way candyish and for only R49 rand making a total of 120ml, i recon this is a great quality one shot that i can see my self buying over and over again. Its difficult to say that i like this one more than the Super Shot Mango Freeze because they are both great mango's in their own way. This Mango does not have any Ice which i think could make it even better but then again it is also great in its own way due to the thick mouth feel which SS Mango freeze doesnt give off. This mango is also not as sweet as the SS Mango freeze which most people might prefer. To me both of them are equally good in their own different ways.

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *Subohm and RTA, I didnt like the flavor on my RDA to be honest.
* 
Rating out of 10 points : *7.5/10 Points
*Will i recommend it: *Absolutely
*Would i buy it again: *I will

@Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (19/11/19)

StompieZA said:


> *
> Flavor & Juice description: *
> A Full on mango flavour
> 
> ...


I like my mango with ice. Added 1% ice to this one and it did improve it massively. Mango Freez still does it for me though. I go through about 200ml to 300ml of Mango Freez a month with other flavours in between.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/11/19)

One of the richest mango profile flavours I have ever tested. Spot on @StompieZA excellent review bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/11/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I like my mango with ice. Added 1% ice to this one and it did improve it massively. Mango Freez still does it for me though. I go through about 200ml to 300ml of Mango Freez a month with other flavours in between.



Yeah they are both excellent mango's in their own way and must say i also prefer my mango with some ice. To me this mango is smoother than the Mango Freeze.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (19/11/19)

Grand Guru said:


> One of the richest mango profile flavours I have ever tested. Spot on @StompieZA excellent review bud!



Thanks bud, Yeah really love this mango alot! Going to try it with some Ice when i mix it again.


----------



## StompieZA (2/12/19)

*






Flavor & Juice description: *
Your morning favorite Frosted Corn Flaked Cereal

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: 7-14 Day's

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Cloud Burst

Cost – R99 for 30ml @ Flavour World SA

Makeable Amount – *200ml from 15%* as recommended from 10ml
Nicotine used - Spyder Nic 100mg - 2mg

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual
RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Subohm: Geekvape Cerberus 

Power: 60 to 70W
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The smell of this is like opening a box of kellogs corn flakes. You are greeted by a sweet corn cereal note but has a slight cutex smell to it when you squeeze the bottle to get a wiff, but dont let this scare you off!

* Drop Taste:*
With the drop taste you get a slight hazel nut tone followed by a very sweet corn flakes profile that is most definitely accompanied by some icing. No taste of the cutex type chemical flavor at all.

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
Believe it or not but this frosted cereal is not too bad right after the mix. You get the nutty corn cereal flavors that is quite sweet with the frosting as like on the Tiger frosted flakes cereal. 

*3 Day to 2 week Steep Notes*
After 3 days you get that all the flavors are now starting to blend together and is still vapable without much flavor muting or harshness and with no funny after tones. After a week and half steep i somehow feel that the flavors arent in your face anymore but rather calmed down a little and is slightly more muted when compared to SNV notes. Its still very good and can easily be compared to that of Frosteez which everyone knows and loves. This i might add is a little bit more sweetened. After 1 and half to two weeks the juice color has changed from a very light yellow to a golden yellow/brown color. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
So as the name suggests, this is a spot on frosted flakes cereal with the corn flakes that has hints of corn with a nutty AP type flavor to it. If you are familiar to using CAP Cereal 27, then this one shot will be nothing new to you. Although the flavours are well rounded and i enjoy this profile as a whole, it is a little too sweet and does tend to gunk coils. 






*Overall feedback and quality:*
I would give this approval of a really good One shot that is value for money with a really good authentic and realistic cereal corn profile. It might be a little too sweet for some but its a great ADV for sure as i have been vaping it daily for the past week. 

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *I enjoy this in my Dual coil Aqua Master RTA as well as the Subohm tank. RDA is pretty much the same as the RTA offering just as good flavor so i would say this profile is good on any of the three.
* 
Rating out of 10 points : *6/10 Points because its a coil gunker and a little bit sweet!
*Will i recommend it: *Yes Yes, NBS!
*Would i buy it again: *I might

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (3/12/19)

The Cream Soda Shake and Caramel Ice Lollie was mixed last night, so the reviews will be up in the next week or so after some steeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/12/19)

StompieZA said:


> *Grape Ice One Shot (VS)*
> 
> *
> View attachment 168973
> ...



Last night i made this Grape Ice into a MTL juice at 50/50 at 12mg freebase and what a great MTL juice this makes! I got a bit tired of my usual tobacco mtl and this hits the spot!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (12/12/19)

Hi All, So we still have a couple of one shots that needs reviewing but with this time of the year and also going on leave tomorrow the 13th December, we have decided to carry on in January. 

However....we will be doing the last reviews of Cream Soda Shake and Caramel Ice Lollie tomorrow.






Hope everyone has and awesome break this holiday season and get much deserved rest. It was a very exiting year for me as i only started reviewing early Jan 2019 and must give a big thanks for all the support received from all!

See you guys again early January and merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (13/12/19)

StompieZA said:


> Last night i made this Grape Ice into a MTL juice at 50/50 at 12mg freebase and what a great MTL juice this makes! I got a bit tired of my usual tobacco mtl and this hits the spot!


I've done this too... It's awesome and it does give a nice break from the Tobacco MTL vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/1/20)

Happy New year and hope everyone had a great December holiday! Im all refreshed and ready for loads more one shot reviews! 

Last year i was supposed to still review the Cream Soda Shake and Caramel Ice Lollie from flavour world but never got around to it so up this week will be those two as well as the Milked one shots from NCV.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (14/1/20)

*
Flavor & Juice description: *
A classic Cream soda shake, The same recipe as our Cream soda lollie less without the ice

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: 7-14 Day's

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Super Shots

Cost – R89 for 30ml @ Flavour World SA

Makeable Amount – *200ml from 15%* as recommended from 10ml
Nicotine used - Spyder Nic 100mg - 2mg

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual & Zeus Single 

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Power: 40W Signle Coil to 70W Dual Coil
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The smell on this after shaking doesnt quite remind me of creamsoda and i get more of a vanilla-ish notes with almost a lime note.

* Drop Taste:*
With the drop test i get plenty of vanilla ice cream with also a sort of lime note but that has this lingering familiar cream soda note.

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
Its not bad right off the bat but i would recommend steeping this for atleast a week or two. Flavor wise you get plenty of thick vanilla with the same flavor of a cream soda float but the cream soda side of things needs time to fully develop and blend in with the vanilla. Its got a nice sweet taste from the get go but everything together just seems weird and you dont get full on cream soda float yet. 

*1week to 2 week Steep Notes*
So this is where everything starts falling into place after 1 week steeping. You can start tasting the cream soda that has a green cordial coldrink type flavor with the vanilla layered nicely giving you the taste of taking a nice sip of a slightly mixed creamsoda and ice cream. After 1 week going into the 2nd week of steeping the flavors fully develop and nothing changes after that much but the flavors are all blended. The profile is nice and sweet but not overly sweet making it a good ADV. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
As mentioned above, this is a very good spot on cream soda float like the ones you used to drink at wimpy or the roadhouse. The cream soda doesnt have a fizzy aspect to it which i would have liked alot but its a very good representation of the actual thing! The vanilla ice cream is thick and creamy and the cream soda is very spot on if i compare it to previous cream soda juices i have tried on the market. 

*Overall feedback and quality:*
I rate this a excellent quality juice flavor wise and price vs amount of juice per ml you get. I didnt get any off tastes or after tastes but it does gunk the coils slightly but managed a week from a fresh wick so all in not too bad. 

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *
I prefer this in either a single coil or dual coil RTA mainly because im not a big RDA user. I did test the juice in my RDA and the flavor was very similar and not much different
* 
Rating out of 10 points : *7/10
*Will i recommend it: *I would
*Would i buy it again: *Yes, my wife also loved it!

@Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## CashKat88 (14/1/20)

@StompieZA how would you compare this to the Morning glory - Soda float?


----------



## StompieZA (14/1/20)

CashKat88 said:


> @StompieZA how would you compare this to the Morning glory - Soda float?



Havent tried that yet bud.


----------



## StompieZA (16/1/20)

*Flavor & Juice description: *
A sweet cold Caramel flavoured milk lolly 

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: 7-14 Day's

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Super Shots

Cost – R89 for 30ml @ Flavour World SA

Makeable Amount – *200ml from 15%* as recommended from 10ml
Nicotine used - Spyder Nic 100mg - 2mg

Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Aqua Master RTA Dual & Zeus Single 

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Power: 40W Signle Coil to 70W Dual Coil
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
Not much of a caramel smell and more a toffee type vanillaish note to it.

* Drop Taste:*
Its a very subtle type flavor with not much caramel but rather a vanilla milk type note with perhaps a slight toffee accent. 

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
The profile is very much a vanilla milk but nothing like Vanilla bean ice cream but rather a straight milk with a slight taste of caramel or toffee at this stage. Its not overly sweet and doesnt have any weird or off tastes at this moment but seems very muted. 

*1week to 2 week Steep Notes*
After a week steep the flavor has become more creamier and thick with a nice amount of vanilla milkshake but still i dont get full on caramel like i expected. Its a very subtle profile and would say its a caramel milkshake with too little caramel. After two weeks it seems that the caramel is a little more bodied but still not in your face caramel milk.

*Taste and flavor notes*
Mostly a thick vanilla type milk shake with a subtle caramel toffee type note to it. The profile definitively provides a great thick mouth feel and with the ice it makes for a great iced cold vanilla milk shake with this toffee after notes. 

*Overall feedback and quality:*
Quality wise its a smooth profile with no funny after tastes but i really expected more caramel unless im just used to a more potent caramel which i usually use in my caramel popcorn which is full on Nestle Treat type caramel that is sweet. So i cannot fault the profile on the taste side, it just lacks some caramel to me personally. However this might differ from person to person but this is what i experienced.

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *Mostly vaped this in my RTA's and only dripped it as a SNV and would say i would prefer this in the RTA. I didnt have any coils for my subohm tank but think this juice might shine better in a mesh coil subohm tank from experience.
*
Rating out of 10 points : *4/10
*Will i recommend it: *Not sure, its not bad tasting it just isnt caramel enough..
*Would i buy it again: *No

@Flavour world Sa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/20)

Thanks for the review @StompieZA and for sharing your insights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (16/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> *Flavor & Juice description: *
> A sweet cold Caramel flavoured milk lolly
> 
> *Additional Information:*
> ...


Pity the caramel levels are not enough. Maybe it needs a bit more steeping?


----------



## StompieZA (17/1/20)

Chanelr said:


> Pity the caramel levels are not enough. Maybe it needs a bit more steeping?



Nah im sure that after two weeks it would have steeped plenty, Its not that complex of a profile. Perhaps its my taste buds i dont know...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (17/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> Nah im sure that after two weeks it would have steeped plenty, Its not that complex of a profile. Perhaps its my taste buds i dont know...lol


You might actually be surprised.
I know of a flavour that only reached it's peak after 2 months (also not a complex flavour)


----------



## StompieZA (17/1/20)

Chanelr said:


> You might actually be surprised.
> I know of a flavour that only reached it's peak after 2 months (also not a complex flavour)



No i know, but one shots shouldn't be developed to steep 2 months in my opinion cause then ill rather just buy a juice imo hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/1/20)

*Flavor & Juice description: *
Chocolate Milk. Nuff said! Make your own chocolate milk flavoured eliquid with this One Shot. Developed and Manufactured by NCV


*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 14% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: Shake ‘n Vape but steeping improves flavour 7-14 Day's

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : NCV

Cost – R120 for 30ml @ Flavour World SA

Makeable Amount – *214ml from 14%* as recommended from 10ml
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Geekvape Zeus X RTA dual

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Power: 70W Dual Coil
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
This smells like a generic type chocolate, almost the same as opening a can of chocolate nestquick and not like a cadbury chocolate.

* Drop Taste:*
A very sweet chocolaty taste similar to those choclaire toffee's with the soft center made by cadbury. The first part is just a very sweet taste and then the chocolate starts coming through on the end.

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
As per the manufacturer this is SNVable and i agree to a certain degree. You get the chocolate and sweetness but it lacks the thick and creaminess which comes after some steeping, The chocolate flavor isnt fully there or slightly muted in a way but it is vapeable i dont disagree on that and it doesnt taste bad. 

*1week to 2 week Steep Notes*
Right so where the action happens, after a week of steeping the creaminess and thick mouth feel has started to become more prominent. The sweetness has paired nicely with the chocolate. It tastes much better than SNV that is forsure. Left it in the cuboard for another week and tested it again and while writing this review i have a full tank of it by my side in the X. Two weeks made this perfect, the profile gives off this nice thick mouth feel, its a very sweet chocolate that almost has a tingle of that chocolate bitterness (not sure if that is the right word) On inhale i mostly just get this sweet thick creaminess that almost has a nuttiness to it but then as i exhale you start getting this nesquick chocolate type milk that is smooth, sweet and perfect. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
I would say that this is a very good representation and profile of a nesquick chocolate milk, if it had any ice in it it would have been awesome to give that cold milk or milkshake type experience. 






*Overall feedback and quality:*
Ok so im not a very big fan of chocolate profiles due to most chocolates taste artificial and not like a true milky creamy cadbury type chocolate. Although this has a artificial type taste, it is very close to a real chocolate but leaning more towards the nesquick chocolate shake taste which i personally love. I have been vaping this juice for the past week and even though its a little sweet, its a good ADV for me. I havent experienced coil gunking so that seems to be great as well.

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *RTA or Subohm will be great, didnt get around to test it on the RDA.
*
Rating out of 10 points : *7.5/10
*Will i recommend it: *Absolutely to anyone that likes chocolate milk 
*Would i buy it again: *Yeah i would

Big thanks goes out to Mike @Vapington for sending me the one shots to mix and review them for him. 

Keep an eye out for the Strawberry and the Banana one shot reviews, they should follow through soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/1/20)

*





Flavor & Juice description: *
A delicious thick and creamy Milked Banana milkshake 

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 14% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: Shake ‘n Vape but steeping improves flavour 7-14 Day's

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : NCV @Vapington 

Cost – R120 for 30ml @ Flavour World SA

Makeable Amount – *214ml from 14%* as recommended from 10ml
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Geekvape Zeus X RTA dual

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Power: 50W Dual Coil
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The smell of this particular juice is spot on sweet candy like banana milkshake as found at the roadhouse! It also reminds me of those banana hard candy you get.

* Drop Taste:*
From the drop test i get a very sweet candied banana flavor, its quite sweet but very good. This is like a proper ripe yellow banana but with more of a candy approach than a real banana but very close i would say! 

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
SNV this guy isnt too bad to be honest, its sweet and the banana is nice and smooth and already gives off that creamy and thick mouth feel almost like biting into a soft perfectly ripe banana but with some candy notes to it. It definitely will improve with steeping and balance out some sharp notes. 

*1 week to 2 week Steep Notes*
This profile is coming together nicely at 1 week and even improved alot by the 2nd to 3rd week but from week 1 anyone will be very happy with the flavors and how this profile has changed...not by alot but overall. The thickness and creaminess is so much better and really takes me back to taking a big first sip of that roadhouse banana milkshake. The sweetness is perfect but some might say its a little too sweet for their liking...luckily i love sweet juices. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
On inhale you get that hard almost candy cane type small banana sweets flavor like found in certain bags of sweets, cant remember what those bags of mixed sweets were called, used to be a yellow banana with a green stripe through it on the one side. Its nice and sweet and candy like. One exhale you now get the thick creamy milkshake side where you can almost taste the whipped cream on top like liking it off the straw. As with the chocolate, i can imagine that some cooling agent would work wonders here in making it an ice cold milkshake but it works without it as well. 

Below are what im refering to but they looked different and i cannot find the exact image of the candy, they used to come without the stick and in a clear plastic mixed in a bag of other sweets...sure most of you know what im talking about:






And then this is the after and exhale taste you get:







*Overall feedback and quality:*
This is a superb milkshake profile mixed perfectly but it might not be a ADV for some. I love this profile but might not vape this daily for me personally but then again my wife has also tried it and has been vaping on it daily for the past week so it will differ from person to person. 

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: Great on all 3 options but i prefer my RTA.*
*
Rating out of 10 points : *8/10
*Will i recommend it: *yup! Especially if you love your Banana milkshakes or candies! 
*Would i buy it again: *I might for that occasional tank

@Vapington 

Milked Strawberry will be up possibly today or tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/20)

Great review @StompieZA , you described it well !
Adds value to those considering this juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/1/20)

StompieZA said:


> No i know, but one shots shouldn't be developed to steep 2 months in my opinion cause then ill rather just buy a juice imo hahaha


A week is a fair steep time on a one shot. By then all flavours should be developed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (5/2/20)

Hi guys, so the NCV Strawberry Milked one shot i mixed got misplaced and i cannot find it so i mixed another bottle and waiting for the juice to steep so that i can give an accurate review.

Appologies for the delay guys

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the Christmas sweets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (13/2/20)

Mixed this up on monday and i really enjoy it maybe our reviewer @StompieZA can do a review on it





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (13/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Mixed this up on monday and i really enjoy it maybe our reviewer @StompieZA can do a review on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually placing an order for my personal juice one shots this morning, so will include that and then review it.


----------



## Mollie (13/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> Actually placing an order for my personal juice one shots this morning, so will include that and then review it.


Thanks i really like this I'm starting to move to one shots just easier and less frustrating 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA (13/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Thanks i really like this I'm starting to move to one shots just easier and less frustrating
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I cant remember when i actually sat down and mixed my own juices, One shots are affordable and most of them are premium quality. I have become very lazy when having to mix a recipe and having to look for all the separate concentrates.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Slick (13/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Mixed this up on monday and i really enjoy it maybe our reviewer @StompieZA can do a review on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@The vaper @StompieZA 

Try this recipe,I have been vaping this for about a month now,let me know what you think:

5% SS grape slush
5% CBE double mango


----------



## Mollie (13/2/20)

Slick said:


> @The vaper @StompieZA
> 
> Try this recipe,I have been vaping this for about a month now,let me know what you think:
> 
> ...


Will try this just need to stock up thanks alot

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (18/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Mixed this up on monday and i really enjoy it maybe our reviewer
> @StompieZA can do a review on it
> 
> 
> ...



Mixed this up last week and must say this is a very good Grape, much more realistic than what im used to and doesnt have that candy chappie taste to it but rather a nice sour type purple juicy grape with just the right amount of ice perfect for summer ADV! Its very good and will recommend it to anyone that loves their grapes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (18/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> Mixed this up last week and must say this is a very good Grape, much more realistic than what im used to and doesnt have that candy chappie taste to it but rather a nice sour type purple juicy grape with just the right amount of ice perfect for summer ADV! Its very good and will recommend it to anyone that loves their grapes!


Great stuff had to stock up on 30ml just bought the 10ml to test

Another one shot you can try is Black Mango VERY nice one shot also






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Great stuff had to stock up on 30ml just bought the 10ml to test
> 
> Another one shot you can try is Black Mango VERY nice one shot also
> 
> ...



Yeah i bought it as it was or is on special and it is very good, could have had a little bit more mango and has a slight perfumyness to it but that should probably go away with some steep


----------



## Mollie (18/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> Yeah i bought it as it was or is on special and it is very good, could have had a little bit more mango and has a slight perfumyness to it but that should probably go away with some steep


It does after a few days

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrayFish404 (18/2/20)

Nice add @StompieZA !

Can I ask for an additional comment section from you, on your reviews, please: the colour...

Perhaps note the colour of the liquid after mixing, and then on 2 weeks. I must be honest, the darker a liquid is the less likely I will vape it. So if it is a one-shot I will completely avoid it if it turns into tar. And I tend to avoid single flavours as well, I have a lovely recipe but it uses TFA Pancake. I was warned, I did not listen, and made a 100ml of tar.


----------



## Mollie (18/2/20)

KrayFish404 said:


> Nice add @StompieZA !
> 
> Can I ask for an additional comment section from you, on your reviews, please: the colour...
> 
> Perhaps note the colour of the liquid after mixing, and then on 2 weeks. I must be honest, the darker a liquid is the less likely I will vape it. So if it is a one-shot I will completely avoid it if it turns into tar. And I tend to avoid single flavours as well, I have a lovely recipe but it uses TFA Pancake. I was warned, I did not listen, and made a 100ml of tar.


Well i can say its clear but depends on what nic your using

Picture is grape slushi





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (18/2/20)

KrayFish404 said:


> Nice add @StompieZA !
> 
> Can I ask for an additional comment section from you, on your reviews, please: the colour...
> 
> Perhaps note the colour of the liquid after mixing, and then on 2 weeks. I must be honest, the darker a liquid is the less likely I will vape it. So if it is a one-shot I will completely avoid it if it turns into tar. And I tend to avoid single flavours as well, I have a lovely recipe but it uses TFA Pancake. I was warned, I did not listen, and made a 100ml of tar.



Noted, Thanks

Most of the fruity oneshots stay clear, of all the milkshakes and bakery none has turned to tar but rather a nice golden light brown. The Loaded one shots turned a little bit darker golden brown but not dark brown. 

Im very impressed with the one shots to date

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (19/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> Noted, Thanks
> Most of the fruity oneshots stay clear, of all the milkshakes and bakery none has turned to tar but rather a nice golden light brown. The Loaded one shots turned a little bit darker golden brown but not dark brown.


Thanks @StompieZA , adding that will help a lot!



StompieZA said:


> Im very impressed with the one-shots to date


I wish you were closer, I have a whole bunch of one-shots from various places including Malaysia, was wondering if I am the only one hating it. I needed a second opinion. I can only do MaxVG so I am the last person to ask to do a review on flavours. Most flavours are variations between murk and Satan's butthole.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (19/2/20)

KrayFish404 said:


> Thanks @StompieZA , adding that will help a lot!
> 
> 
> I wish you were closer, I have a whole bunch of one-shots from various places including Malaysia, was wondering if I am the only one hating it. I needed a second opinion. I can only do MaxVG so I am the last person to ask to do a review on flavours. Most flavours are variations between murk and Satan's butthole.



Most of these one shots i have reviewed were local, I know international juices in general have a ton load of sugar in them and yeah not everything is nice when it says premium. I have tasted some very premium and highly rated juices from international and local brands and think to my self how does anyone like it...main reason i got into DIY

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BUSDRIVER (23/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 182678
> 
> *Flavor & Juice description: *
> A ripe sweet ice cold Malaysian Mango juice
> ...




Please can you post the recipes you mix for mango this is my favorite profile for adv looking for a good mango mix recipe, similar to that of phat phog mango


----------



## StompieZA (24/2/20)

BUSDRIVER said:


> Please can you post the recipes you mix for mango this is my favorite profile for adv looking for a good mango mix recipe, similar to that of phat phog mango



https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3012039/Mangtrio

You can leave out the Mango FLV if you want, works great with the other two mangos as well but then make each mango 2.5%


----------



## StompieZA (24/2/20)

*






Flavor & Juice description: *
A delicious thick and creamy Strawberry Milk

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 14% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: Shake ‘n Vape but steeping improves flavour 7-14 Day's

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : NCV @Vapington 

Cost – R120 for 30ml @ Flavour World SA

Makeable Amount – *214ml from 14%* as recommended from 10ml
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Geekvape Zeus X RTA dual

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Power: 65W Dual Coil
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
From opening the one shot bottle to mixing the one shot, you are welcomed with this creamy strawberry milkshake smell! 

* Drop Taste:*
After shaking, i tested a drop on my finger and its a spot on strawberry milkshake similar to pink nesquick or a roadhouse style strawberry milkshake. Its sweet but not overly sweet.

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
As stated, this is SNV approved by *NCV *and to be honest, it is.....BUT it does get better with some steeping but you can vape this baby straight after mixing and its good! 

*1 week to 2 week Steep Notes*
So this one shot although pretty good right off the bat, after a week to two week steep, it becomes alot more creamier, thick and sweet and the strawberry blends in perfectly with all the milkshake milkyness! So yeah i would personally recommend steeping atleast a week but it is SNV approved as well and still good. 

*Taste and flavor notes
*
Everyone has had a sweet strawberry roadhouse milkshake sometime in their life time im sure, now this is exactly that but without the ice. It is spot on pink nesquick type pink milks and probably the best strawberry milk i have ever had! Reason i say that is cause i usually battle to taste strawberry profiles but the strawberry used in this mix stands bold and is smooth and silky! I absolutely love this juice. Its a sweet but not overly sweet profile with a nice milk creamy base to it! The strawberry and milk base blends together perfectly and no one of the flavors overpowers each other. 






*Overall feedback and quality:*
By far the best strawberry milk i have ever had to vape, as mentioned i battle to taste strawberry and have personally given up on mixing strawberry profiles for myself but this is one that i actually taste and its a true winner! 

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *
RTA is my choice here! 

*Color after steeping: *
This profile after steep turns to a light golden brown between shade 2 and 3.




* Rating out of 10 points : *8/10
*Will i recommend it: *Yup yup Yup! I can actually smell this juice just thinking about it!
*Would i buy it again: *Big Yes from ME!

Apologies for the delayed review of this juice, but here it is @Vapington

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (25/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> ...as mentioned i battle to taste strawberry and have personally given up on mixing strawberry profiles for myself but this is one that i actually taste and its a true winner!
> @Vapington



Same here. I hear the only "real" strawberry flavour that is resistant to people having issues with strawberry, is the one from Real Flavours, which has or is busy closing doors. I do see that BLCK has some stock. Perhaps try? I'm hoping it works, I've had so many Mother's Milk clones and can't taste jack, never understood what the rave was about. I doubt SNV will disclose which flavour they used for the strawberry, it might just be RF.



StompieZA said:


> View attachment 190792
> 
> @Vapington



I love the colour-coding, thank you for adding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (27/2/20)

Some new one shot reviews are coming soon from:

BLCK Vapour
All Day Vapes
Flavourworld SA 

So stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (27/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure about this one shot 
I mixed it 70/30 @ 2.5mg on the 15 of February and something doesn't taste lekke

I'm disappointed in this one shot  

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Not sure about this one shot
> I mixed it 70/30 @ 2.5mg on the 15 of February and something doesn't taste lekke
> 
> I'm disappointed in this one shot
> ...



Thats very weird, as we speak im currently vaping on another 100ml of this after two week steeping and its epic in both my Zeus X as well as the new Vaporesso Target PM80 Mod pod im busy reviewing that uses mesh coils. But must say its way better with the mesh coil compared to the Zeus but not far off.


----------



## Mollie (28/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> Thats very weird, as we speak im currently vaping on another 100ml of this after two week steeping and its epic in both my Zeus X as well as the new Vaporesso Target PM80 Mod pod im busy reviewing that uses mesh coils. But must say its way better with the mesh coil compared to the Zeus but not far off.


I dont know the problem and im using wasp nano rda with fused Clapton coils 
Recurve single with tri core 

Dont know if the colour is right you might know





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (28/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> Thats very weird, as we speak im currently vaping on another 100ml of this after two week steeping and its epic in both my Zeus X as well as the new Vaporesso Target PM80 Mod pod im busy reviewing that uses mesh coils. But must say its way better with the mesh coil compared to the Zeus but not far off.


I called it kellogg's





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/20)

The vaper said:


> I dont know the problem and im using wasp nano rda with fused Clapton coils
> Recurve single with tri core
> 
> Dont know if the colour is right you might know
> ...



Mine seems a slightly darker that that and mixed at 15%


----------



## Mollie (28/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> Mine seems a slightly darker that that and mixed at 15%


Also mixed at 15%

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/20)

The vaper said:


> Also mixed at 15%
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



and i used 36mg 2.5mg as well so maybe leave it to steep another week?


----------



## Mollie (28/2/20)

StompieZA said:


> and i used 36mg 2.5mg as well so maybe leave it to steep another week?


100mg prime nic here

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (28/2/20)

The vaper said:


> 100mg prime nic here
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I have no idea then, could be a batch issue perhaps? When you say it tastes funny, is it bitter or what does it taste like? maybe my palette taste is different to yours, only way is to test your juice next to my juice using the same setup to see if one picks up a big difference.


----------



## StompieZA (5/3/20)

So we are gonna get real busy up in here over the next couple of weeks. Loads of one shots are going to get mixed!!

BLCK Vapour @Richio




*Drip Hacks - Blue Slush One Shot*




*Drip Hacks - Butterboy One Shot*




*Drip Hacks - Cryo Mango One Shot × 1*




*Drip Hacks - Heizenblezzard One Shot × 1*




*Mango Indian Special Concentrate (FA) *




*Tropical Mango Concentrate (FRA) × 1*


*All Day Vapes *@YeOldeOke


One Shot Chilled Pomberry Cococream
One Shot Chilled Red Berries
One Shot ADV Gold - Menthol
One Shot Pineapple & Lychee
One Shot Chocmint Shake
One Shot Coffee Spiced
One Shot Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream
One Shot Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta
One Shot Nuts'n'Stuff Ice Cream
One Shot Mango
Flavourworld SA - @Flavour world Sa

Watermelon Single Shot
Lemonade Single Shot
These are single flavor one shots that can be mixed together or used as stand alone.

@KrayFish404 Then also sent me some One shots he bought and asked me to review them and give my opinion.

Mollinberry - spicy white shot
Mollinberry -mellow chilli mango shot
Mollinberry -green banana bamboo milk shot
Mollinberry -cool blood shot
Flavor Mill - blackcurrant cheesecake one shot
So yeah, i need to get loads of bottles and start mixing and reviewing them all.

Just want to give a big ups and thanks to all the support to each of the suppliers/shops by sponsoring me the one shots, Nic, Bases ect. This thread is on the way to become a beg info gallery of one shots!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SeekerZA (5/3/20)

Finally , we wanted more one shot reviews and now there's a list of incoming one shots.

I always refer back to this exact thread when deciding which 1 shots to get as there's very little, if any reviews regarding the various one shots. Also referring anyone who asks me about one shots to come over here and explore. Thanks for the in depth reviews. It really helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/3/20)

SeekerZA said:


> Finally , we wanted more one shot reviews and now there's a list of incoming one shots.
> 
> I myself referred back to this exact thread when deciding which 1 shots to get as there Is not much, If any reviews about it. Also refer anyone who asks me about one shots to come over here and explore. Thanks for the in depth reviews. It really helps



Thanks for the feedback, As long as it helps and adds value then my mission is accomplished. 

Yeah the One Shot reviews do take much longer due to steeping so i dont get to post one regulary but with the top list i want to try and mix all at one go and see if i can post one each 3 days or so. 

Currently vaping on the Drip Hacks - Cryo Mango One Shot in the Target PM80 pod mod and its fantastic! mixed at 65/35VGPG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/20)

Great to hear @StompieZA 
Wishing you well with getting through all of that!!!
Looking forward to hearing more about the various one shots

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/3/20)

Silver said:


> Great to hear @StompieZA
> Wishing you well with getting through all of that!!!
> Looking forward to hearing more about the various one shots



Yeah looking forward and gonna keep me busy for a good while im sure hahaha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (18/3/20)

Know i have been very quite this year, just busy at work but most importantly, waiting for the juices to steep. 

I have taken SNV notes already.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/3/20)

Reviews will start to roll out daily this week guys, sorry for the long delay but working from home ect is a bit confusing and hectic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (31/3/20)

*





Flavor & Juice description: *
Cold, Ripe Mangoes make a favorite! Cryo Mango has quickly become one of our best sellers due to it's authentic Mango flavour.

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 20% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: Shake ‘n Vape but steeping improves flavor 7 Day's

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : Drip Hacks 

Cost – R120 for 30ml @ Flavour World SA

Makeable Amount – *150ml from 20%* as recommended from 30ml
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Geekvape Zeus X MESH
MESH Power: 50W

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Coil Power: 50W Dual Coil
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The smell is like no other, its an immediate recognizable sweet mango 

* Drop Taste:*
from the drop you are greeted with a nice ripe sweet mango with a sort of guava taste to it on the end and then a nice amount of WS23 that cools your whole mouth. 

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
SNV tested using the RDA and i get a Sweet ripe and yellow mango straight up. It does not have any stringyness as found with Cushman Mango but its very similar in taste. This is a very good SNV juice.

*1 week to 2 week Steep Notes*
After a week to 2 weeks steeping i didnt notice any significant changes that is immediately noticeable. Because this is a straight mango, it pretty much stays the same but seems like it does get a little sweeter after the 7 days steep. I have been vaping this bottle now since SNV and its profile stays consistent. 

*Taste and flavor notes
*This is a very nice ripe yellow mango that is super juicy and has a good amount of sweetner that compliments the mango flavor. The amount of WS23 varies between pod, RDA, Mesh and RTA. On the Zeus Mesh and dual RTA the ice is almost extreme and cools your throat. On inhale you are mostly greeted with a sweet icyness with slight mango, almost like the ICE overpowers the mango but then on exhale you are suddenly greeted with this explosion of mango that comes from nowhere with a good sweet mango aftertaste. 






*Overall feedback and quality:*
I absolutely love this profile, the ice might be a little too much at times but i guess after a while you get used to it. Quality flavors and mango's were used and no weird or artificial flavors with bad after tastes are experienced. Its very similar to the Alphonso and Double mango concentrates. 

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *I vaped the flavor in the Vaporesso Target PM80, Tested it on the Tengu RDA, and both the Zeus X using the geekvape coils and the new soon to be released Zeus X Mesh RTA and i will have to say the PM80 mesh coils and the Geekvape Mesh tank are both winners. Although the flavor tastes great in all of the atties and devices, i feel that it gunks the normal coils a little bit too quick as with the mesh it doesnt. So expect to clean your coils regularly with this profile when using normal coils.

*Color after steeping: *
This profile after steep turns to a shade number 2 but i think this is dependent by the nicotine used. I used Spyder Nick from Mr Hardwicks and this is naturally a darker nicotine than Prime or scrawny. Without nic this juice will most probably stay a 0 on the color chart.






* Rating out of 10 points : *8/10
*Will i recommend it: *Absolutely
*Would i buy it again: *Yes

Thanks to @Richio for sending this one shot for review, its always appreciated bud!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BeaLea (26/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this review. I am trying my first DIY soon and definitely think I'll give this one a try. It's already in my wishlist  Sounds great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (27/4/20)

StompieZA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a sweet, juicy, Malaysian style mango (think MonstaVapes Mango), do I do this one-shot, or get the Malaysian concentrates and mix your Mango Fandango?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/4/20)

CJB85 said:


> For a sweet, juicy, Malaysian style mango (think MonstaVapes Mango), do I do this one-shot, or get the Malaysian concentrates and mix your Mango Fandango?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is pretty good and for the price i would go for this if you are after a good mango thats also very similar to Cushman

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (29/4/20)

*Chilled Pomberry Cococream - All Day Vapes





Flavor & Juice description: *
Chilled Pomberry Cococream

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 10% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: Not stipulated by manufacturer

Bottle: 10ml Bottle
Made by : All Day Vapes 

Cost – R65 for 10ml @ Vapediy.co.za

Makeable Amount – *100ml from 10%* as recommended from 10ml
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Geekvape Zeus X MESH
MESH Power: 50W

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Coil Power: Mesh 0.17Ohm
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
A sweet berry note that almost reminds me of the red halls you get but not 100% exactly the same. More berry than Cherry.

* Drop Taste:*
Not that sweet but the cooling immediately grabs your attention with a berry type flavor which i guess is pomegranate. Not much or any coconut cream is tasted and the overall taste isnt sweet yet.

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
Very cool red Halls sweet type flavor but instead of cherry you get the berry like flavor with pomegranate with no coconut at this stage. Flavor seems muted ant not sweet at all with an almost overpowering ice to it. 

*1 week to 2 week Steep Notes*
After some steeping, the profile has improved but still not very sweet which isnt a bad thing but i personally think the profile would have stood out better with a hint more sweetener. I still do not get any coconut notes from the profile. The ice is very similar to sucking on a halls sweet with the cooling going into you nose and throat. On exhale it seems you get a slight creaminess to the profile but not much, it almost just breaks the iciness. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
The profile isnt bad overall, to me the flavors just seems muted or not strong enough to compete with the ice in the juice. You do get the red Halls throat sweets flavor or similar but with more berry notes than cherry but to me its very similar. The profile could defnitely be sweeter and would possibly brighten the flavors but its also good like it is. On inhale you are greeted with the ice and slight sweetness, on exhale you experience a sort of sour sweetness. 

*Overall feedback and quality:*
The profile isnt bad, it is vapeble but as mentioned seems slightly muted to me in the Mesh, Dual coil and RDA. 

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *
I personally vaped it mostly in the MESH and seems to provide a better clearer taste, with my dual coil i battled.

*Color after steeping: *
After two weeks the color is similar to 1 on the chart. This obviously depends on the nicotine used. Spyder nic is dark so with other nic it might stay clear.






* Rating out of 10 points : *4/10
*Will i recommend it: *Perhaps, Not sure
*Would i buy it again: *Not for me no

Thanks to @YeOldeOke for providing this One Shot to review, More will follow shortly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/5/20)

*Drip Hacks - Heizenblezzard One Shot*






*
Flavor & Juice description: *
Blue Raspberry, Aniseed and Koolada WS-23.

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15 - 20% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: Not stipulated by manufacturer

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : All Day Vapes 

Cost – R120 for 10ml @ BLCK Vapour

Makeable Amount – *150ml from 20%* as recommended from 10ml
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Geekvape Zeus X MESH
MESH Power: 50W

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Coil Power: Mesh 0.17Ohm
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The smell is a very sweet almost perfumy note that is fruity but not specific to any fruit is noted from the smell. 

* Drop Taste:*
From the drop i get alot of licorice with a taste simular to sambuca if you have had the famous shooter. The profile gives a nice ice and cools your throat but also has a slight bitter after taste from the licorice

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
Muted but slight sweet fruit/raspberry flavor on inhale with some ice and then a weird type of taste is experienced on exhale which i take is from the aniseed. Steep is required as you cannot really put your finger on the profile at this point. 

*1 week to 2 week Steep Notes*
After some steeping the profile blends together forming a nice fruity profile with the licorice on the back of the flavor. After a week steeping the flavor is much better than SNV. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
This is a fruity berry type flavor that is difficult to pinpoint but you get a mixed fruit flavor with notes of blue raspberry accompanied by the aniseed which blends with the fruit making the flavor a fruity black licorice type profile. This is a complex profile and its difficult to recognize the different fruits used but it is definite berry's of sorts.

*Overall feedback and quality:*
Drip Hacks dont seem to dissapoint at all as all of their juices are of top quality and good flavor thats not overly sweet and also does not easly gunk up coils. The juice is smooth and easy to vape and most fruit lovers will love this profile.

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *
RTA and RDA are both great

*Color after steeping: *
After 3 weeks the coloer is around a 2 on the color chart.






* Rating out of 10 points : *7/10
*Will i recommend it: *Yes
*Would i buy it again: *I might

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (5/5/20)

*Drip Hacks - Butterboy*

*



*


*Flavor & Juice description: *
An incredibly rich Butterscotch custard with notes of vanilla and meringue. If you thought Creméux was rich and decadent then prepare to be delighted. 

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15 - 20% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: Not stipulated by manufacturer

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : All Day Vapes 

Cost – R120 for 10ml @ BLCK Vapour

Makeable Amount – *150ml from 20%* as recommended from 10ml
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Geekvape Zeus X MESH
MESH Power: 50W

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Coil Power: Mesh 0.17Ohm
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
Butterscotch! Butterscotch! Butterscotch! Butterscotch! This absolutely smells define! You get loads of Butterscotch with a slight custard note that is smells very sweet.

* Drop Taste:*
This is a very sweet syrup like buttery butterscotch custard taste

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
Slightly sweet custard with lots of butter and butterscotch candy flavors but this guy def needs a steep as recommended of 4 weeks! its not bad but not great yet. 

*6 week Steep Notes*
So gave this several shakes while steeping in the cuboard for 6 weeks! Color changed to a nice deep golden brown. When vaping this profile now compared to SNV it is worlds apart. On inhale you are greeted with a sweet butterscotch flavor profile that is buttery and rich and then on the end and exhale you get a nice complex custard that is thick and smooth. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
This is a really good custard profile giving a thick authentic custard feel with the butterscotch filling the holes. The butterscotch does seem a little sweet and is perfect for the sweet tooth but might get a little too much for an ADV. 

*Overall feedback and quality:*
Excellent profile and quality in layering the profile and making a complex custard that is seriously good! Im not disappointed at all with this.

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *
RTA and RDA are both great

*Color after steeping: *
After 4 weeks the color is around a 4 on the color chart.






* Rating out of 10 points : *8/10
*Will i recommend it: *Yes
*Would i buy it again: *Absolutely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (5/5/20)

*Drip Hacks - Blue Slush One Shot*






*Flavor & Juice description: *
A ripe blue raspberry candy slush, Sweet, just like the real thing.

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 15 - 20% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: Not stipulated by manufacturer

Bottle: 30ml Bottle
Made by : All Day Vapes 

Cost – R120 for 10ml @ BLCK Vapour

Makeable Amount – *150ml from 20%* as recommended from 10ml
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Geekvape Zeus X MESH
MESH Power: 50W

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Coil Power: Mesh 0.17Ohm
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
Raspberry notes that are sweet, not much else.

* Drop Taste:*
From the drop i get raspberry with some ice that is nice and sweet without any weird tastes. 

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
Sweet on inhale with that distinct raspberry lolipop type flavor or those blue slushies at the movies. This seems great at SNV and dont get much muting it seems.

*7 Days to 3 week As Recommended - Steep Notes*
After a week steeping, the profile did not really change much as from the SNV, i would say it just tastes a little smoother and blended better it seems but profile is the same. After 3 weeks i note that the juice seems darker that the first week but the flavor is only a little sweeter.

*Taste and flavor notes*
This isnt a very complex profile and on inhale you are simply greeted with the blue raspberry profile with some ice. On exhale the raspberry is more pronounced and very similar to inhale. 






*Overall feedback and quality:*
Good quality profile, sweet and great for an ADV. 

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *
RDA/RTA and pod, works great on all

*Color after steeping: *
After 1 week the color is around a 1 on the color chart.






* Rating out of 10 points : *7/10
*Will i recommend it: *Yes
*Would i buy it again: *I might, Not sure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DirtyD (10/5/20)

@StompieZA thanks for the review on Cryo Mango - 

I bought it last week when Blck Vapour was doing some orders (luckily ordered as soon as they opened) - 

I mostly vape Mango + ice (heavy icey) juices - and to be honest, I something different. 

The juice has been steeping for 3 days now - vaping it now, but it tastes like a custard undertone mango ice flavour - hope it gets sweeter/better with time .

It's not bad, my better half loves it - it's just not the type of mango juices we get in South Africa (CBE Double Mango vibes) - it's definitely something different from the norm.

Looking forward to your other review. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (24/6/20)

*Flavor & Juice description: *
Red Chilled Berries

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 10% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: Not stipulated by manufacturer

Bottle: 10ml Bottle
Made by : All Day Vapes 

Cost – R120 for 10ml @ Vape DIY (All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke )

Makeable Amount – *100ml from 10%* as recommended from 10ml
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Geekvape Zeus X MESH
MESH Power: 50W

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Coil Power: Mesh 0.17Ohm
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
The smell of a sweet red menthol sweet like halls comes to mind

* Drop Taste:*
Not too sweet red cherry and berry flavor with a good amount of menthol.

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
This berry is good to go on a SNV IMO, Its a very bright red berry and cherry thats very similar to sucking on a red halls throat lozenges with the same amount of menthol that hits your throat and almost opens your nasal passage. The profile isnt overly sweet and the menthol might be a tad strong for some.

*7 Days to 3 week As Recommended - Steep Notes*
Steeped the liquid and tested it over a week daily and didnt really notice much change as compared to the SNV. The Berries might had smoothed out a little but the profile stays the same.

*Taste and flavor notes*
As mentioned, this truly reminds me of the below Red cherry halls. It has the same profile wiht the same type of menthol. Vaping this profile will make you think you are sucking on one of these well known square sweets and will leave your sinuses feeling open and leaving your throat nice and cool. The juice isnt overly sweet at all and will make for a perfect ADV for those menthol lovers.






*Overall feedback and quality:*
Overall im happy with the quality of this particular juice, its tasty and because it reminds you of a familiar sweet it just makes it taste so much better.

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *
In the RDA the menthol was a tad too strong for me, i preferred it in the RTA.

*Color after steeping: *
After 1 week the color is around a 0 to 1 on the color chart.






* Rating out of 10 points : *6/10
*Will i recommend it: *Yes
*Would i buy it again: *Yes​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (24/6/20)

​

​
*Flavor & Juice description: *
Forest Berry Yogurt Pannacotta

*Additional Information:*

Best mixed at 10% with 70vg/30pg

Steeping Time: Not stipulated by manufacturer

Bottle: 10ml Bottle
Made by : All Day Vapes 

Cost – R80 for 10ml @ Vape DIY (All Day Vapes @YeOldeOke )

Makeable Amount – *100ml from 10%* as recommended from 10ml
Method of mixing - Electronic Scale
*Testing Equipment Used:*

Mod: Geekvape Aegis X

RTA: Geekvape Zeus X MESH
MESH Power: 50W

RDA : Geekvape Tengu
Coil Power: Mesh 0.17Ohm
So lets start off with reviewing the juice!

*Smell:*
Berry like sweet flavor with hints of a slight sour yogurt type note. It smells alot like the Red Berries but not as prominent. 

* Drop Taste:*
From the drop test i get a good amount of berries from blueberry mixed with raspberry and a slight yogurt soury taste. 

*Shake 'N Vape Notes:*
SNV isnt all bad and the profile is vapable but not all there yet. The notes of berries are good but the panacotta aint coming through much yet. I can get the thickness and slight "Milkyness" but its not in your face and the berries are dominant here. 

*7 Days to 3 week As Recommended - Steep Notes*
Gave this baby a week steep and the pannacotta is starting to shine much better. You do get this slight soury taste from the yogurt that gives a good fullness and thickness to the profile but to me the berries are the main focus point. Its more of a mixed berry as to a profile where i can distinctively point out the Blueberry, Raspberry and Blackcurrant berry from the picture. Very similar to the "Forest Berry Mix" from CAP one gets that is mixed with a smooth Yogurt Pannacotta. 

*Taste and flavor notes*
As the picture above demonstrates, this is a mixed forrest dark berry that isnt too sweet at all with a the type of plain yogurt pannacotta that provides a thick mouth feel instead of a plain fruit profile that lacks the thickness. The Yogurt does have the soury after taste but its not in your face. I think a little more sweetner would bump this profile into another level IMO. 

*Overall feedback and quality:*
Quality aint bad, i just feel that the yogurt pannacotta side is slightly too little or lacking, to me its like vaping a thick type of berry milk instead of an actual yogurt with berries ontop. It still tastes great though, dont get me wrong. 

*Recommended RDA/RTA/Subohm: *
I find that in the RDA you get more of the finer flavors popping out.

*Color after steeping: *
After 1 week the color is around a 2 on the color chart.






* Rating out of 10 points : *5/10
*Will i recommend it: *Not sure
*Would i buy it again: *No not for me.
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (24/6/20)

StompieZA said:


> *Drip Hacks - Butterboy*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



This sounds right up my alley. \Just to clarify if this was a finger error? "Makeable Amount – *150ml from 20%* as recommended from 10ml"
Is it a 10 ml or 30 ml bottle?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (24/6/20)

Cornelius said:


> This sounds right up my alley. \Just to clarify if this was a finger error? "Makeable Amount – *150ml from 20%* as recommended from 10ml"
> Is it a 10 ml or 30 ml bottle?


 
My apologies, this is a 30ml bottle. 

This is a true winner, Really good but very sweet!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyker41771 (24/6/20)

StompieZA said:


> My apologies, this is a 30ml bottle.
> 
> This is a true winner, Really good but very sweet!


Mine is on week 1 of steeping .
But drip hacks make excellent one shots cant go wrong with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (24/6/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> Mine is on week 1 of steeping .
> But drip hacks make excellent one shots cant go wrong with them.



Its well worth the 6 week steeping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/11/20)

One shot bump!


----------



## Juan_G (25/12/20)

Hello everyone and a Merry Christmas to you all!! Was just wondering if anyone has bought from this online store before and if you have used some of their one shots. The prices are really good but thats what makes me doubtful if they will be any good.

http://e-liquid-concentrates.co.za/diy-e-liquid/one-shot-concentrates/quick-shots/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/12/20)

Juan_G said:


> Hello everyone and a Merry Christmas to you all!! Was just wondering if anyone has bought from this online store before and if you have used some of their one shots. The prices are really good but thats what makes me doubtful if they will be any good.
> 
> http://e-liquid-concentrates.co.za/diy-e-liquid/one-shot-concentrates/quick-shots/



Hi @Juan_G ,

I have not bought from them personally, but they are one of the ECIGSSA Supporting Vendors with a sub-forum where you can direct questions to or get some info on what is available:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-concentrates/

The Kwik Shot range may seem 'cheap' compared to other branded quick shots, but that is likely due to the minimum starting volume of 10ml which on average will do around 50 - 60ml of e-liquid, up to 30ml that will provide around 150 to 200ml based on the recommended one-shot percentages.
Most of the common branded one shots are typically bottled in quantities to yield up to 200ml of the final product when mixed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/12/20)

Resistance said:


> One shot bump!



Been hectic busy at work the last couple months bru, Will probably get back into things in 2021

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/1/21)

Welcome to 2021, yes i have been quite the past couple months due to work but we are back and i will be reviewing one shots or concentrates in collaboration with @Richio and BLCK Vapour.

I have received the below list of YY Concentrates that i will start to review. 

*Items *





*Aloe Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Black Currant Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Blackberry Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Bubblegum Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Deluxe Mango Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Dew Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Dragon Fruit Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*F. Grape Concentrate (YY)*
10ml




*F. Orange Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Forest Fruit Concentrate (YY)*
10ml




*Fruit Jelly Sweets Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Grape Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*H. Apple Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Litchi Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Madagascar Mango Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Mango Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Spanish Mango Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*Thai Mango Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*White Fizz Concentrate (YY) *
10ml




*White Rabbit Concentrate (YY) *
10ml

These concentrate reviews will be mixed at a set % as singular stand alone flavors and i will provide feedback and notes on these.

Cheers guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/1/21)

If you have been eyeing a juice, Concentrate or one shot for a while but not sure if you should spend the cash, Post them in this thread and im sure between myself and @Richio can make a plan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/1/21)

Just a question; 

I have bought premixed PG+VG, nicotine and a Strawberry Milkshake one shot from Vape Hyper. Steeping tie should be 1 week but I have left it for over a month. When I eventually did vape it it just tastes terrible and soap-like. 

I double checked the ratio I used and all is well, could it be from over-steeping?


----------



## StompieZA (14/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Just a question;
> 
> I have bought premixed PG+VG, nicotine and a Strawberry Milkshake one shot from Vape Hyper. Steeping tie should be 1 week but I have left it for over a month. When I eventually did vape it it just tastes terrible and soap-like.
> 
> I double checked the ratio I used and all is well, could it be from over-steeping?



My honest opinion....Not all one Shots are great and will end up tasting like a shop bought juice. If after a month its not great then its the one shot thats probably not wow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/1/21)

StompieZA said:


> Welcome to 2021, yes i have been quite the past couple months due to work but we are back and i will be reviewing one shots or concentrates in collaboration with @Richio and BLCK Vapour.
> 
> I have received the below list of YY Concentrates that i will start to review.
> 
> ...


Very curious about these YY concentrates. Saw them the other day and contemplating getting some, but some feedback upfront will always be welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/1/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Just a question;
> 
> I have bought premixed PG+VG, nicotine and a Strawberry Milkshake one shot from Vape Hyper. Steeping tie should be 1 week but I have left it for over a month. When I eventually did vape it it just tastes terrible and soap-like.
> 
> I double checked the ratio I used and all is well, could it be from over-steeping?


I agree with @StompieZA, some one shots are just kak!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/1/21)

Welcome back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (14/1/21)

So i could not resist as i just love the chinese white rabbit soft white candy sweets.

I mixed up 30ml at 3% and immediately filled my Zeus mesh Rta.

All i can say is the flavor is spot on and already tastes eactly like eating one and getting that after taste. This is not the actual review but i could not wait to start posting something.

Now im super excited to get to the others but first, this 30ml is gonna kak 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/1/21)

Chanelr said:


> Welcome back


Thanks alot girl!! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (18/1/21)

*White Rabbit Concentrate - YY*

So first up we have the white rabbit concentrate which i could not wait to mix and try as i love these sweets. 

Opening the concentrate bottle, you immediately get the authentic smell of these white little chews. Its a sweet almost vanilla but also not vanilla type of aroma. 

Mixed at 3% @ 70/30 VG/PG using 2% Gold Nic

*Shake and vape :* Right away you get the familiar taste of these sweets but seems a little under developed. 
*1 Day steep :* Much better after 1 day, Its starting to stand out and now has some body to it. The after taste is almost identical to eating these sweets and if you have had them, you will know its got this weird overly sweet aftertaste. 

This concentrate can be used as is, its great on its own but i can see it having lots of other uses and potential to make some unique flavor profiles. I wouldnt go higher than 3% on standalone, as its strong enough and will start having a funny taste if mixed at around 5%. 

*Would i Recommend this Concentrate?* If you are a fan of these white rabbit sweets and want a simple single flavor profile, then yes. If you want to experiment with other then also yes. 

@Richio

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/1/21)

StompieZA said:


> *White Rabbit Concentrate - YY*
> 
> @Richio



Nice notes! Is this sweet - of so, over-sweet or just sweet?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (18/1/21)

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice notes! Is this sweet - of so, over-sweet or just sweet?



Thanks Rudi, Its not overly sweet no but it is sweet. You can almost smell the sweetness of this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/1/21)

Percentage for a stand alone 12mg 50/50 mix?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (18/1/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Percentage for a stand alone 12mg 50/50 mix?



3% works great so for MTL i would go around 4.5% and around 0.5% supersweet

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (18/1/21)

Neo.....
Follow the white rabbit.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (19/1/21)

StompieZA said:


> *White Rabbit Concentrate - YY*
> 
> So first up we have the white rabbit concentrate which i could not wait to mix and try as i love these sweets.
> 
> ...



Will definately have to get some of this since my Mr Hardwicks White Rabbit juice from the last Vapecon didn't last very long.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (19/1/21)

Adephi said:


> Will definately have to get some of this since my Mr Hardwicks White Rabbit juice from the last Vapecon didn't last very long.


 
I personally havent had Mr Hardwicks White Rabbit yet but remember when it launched but never tasted it and can almost guarantee that it will be much better than this as a single flavor vape....i think. 

Although its excellent and authentic, it will require some additional flavors to round it off and give you a better mouth feel...but then again perhaps not. Some concentrates actually works great as a single flavor. 

Let us know your feedback once you test it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (19/1/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Very curious about these YY concentrates. Saw them the other day and contemplating getting some, but some feedback upfront will always be welcome.


I have tried, It's awesome. @StompieZA has it with his new haul so I won't spoil it for him. Actually I bought two of the same thing currently vaping it. And I might have a few more in my stock pile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (20/1/21)

Resistance said:


> I have tried, It's awesome. @StompieZA has it with his new haul so I won't spoil it for him. Actually I bought two of the same thing currently vaping it. And I might have a few more in my stock pile.



Busy with F. Orange at the moment and also mixed Bubblegum with Fruit Jelly Sweets and still impressed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (20/1/21)

StompieZA said:


> Busy with F. Orange at the moment and also mixed Bubblegum with Fruit Jelly Sweets and still impressed.


Did you try the Thai mango yet?. I know you like mango so I hope you get to testing the mango's soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/1/21)

Resistance said:


> Did you try the Thai mango yet?. I know you like mango so I hope you get to testing the mango's soon.



No not yet bud, But yeah cannot wait. Leaving my favorites for last. 

Might get a chance to post the F Orange and Bubblegum reviews today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (20/1/21)

*F. Orange - YY*

Up Next we have the F.Orange which i gather stands for Fizzy Orange.

Opening the concentrate bottle, you are greeted by a lemon like type orange profile. Taking a wiff here with your eyes closed will leave you wondering what the flavor is until you see its Orange. Its a weird one for me as i cant distinctively say yes its orange alone. The flavor has a musky type lemon to it that i cannot put my finger on. It gives off a nice fizzyness which might be the other aroma im getting. Its very similar to these no name brand orange soda type drinks. I wount say that it comes close to tasting like Fanta Orange unfortunately

Mixed at 3% @ 70/30 VG/PG using 2% Gold Nic

*Shake and vape :* Not much orange flavor here yet...you do get the fizzy drink aspect to it and it is vapable but not in your face orange.
*1 Day steep :* The profile is starting to taste more like orange with some lime/lemon in the back ground coupled with the fizzyness.
*3 Days Steep :* So now its showing face and i can almost say its starting to taste very similar to that of Kingsly Orange soda (Not Fanta orange though) It has a lemon smell and slight lemon taste to it.

Mixed at 3% as stand alone works great with 0.7% sweetner and 1% Black ice. Its a great shake and vape summer type drink flavor profile which i was skeptic off after mixing but as the days go buy, its getting all the better. Like mentioned, its not the original Fanta orange type profile but if you are looking for a simple orange fizzy drink, this will work for you. With some other Orange concentrates, this might work great as a base to get that perfect orange Soda.

*Would i Recommend this Concentrate?* Its good yeah, Why not!

@Richio

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (20/1/21)

Great reviews @StompieZA thank you.
Is there any infotmation on the origin (country, company...anything) of "Yin Yang" concentrates?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (20/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> Great reviews @StompieZA thank you.
> Is there any infotmation on the origin (country, company...anything) of "Yin Yang" concentrates?



Hey bud, 

No nothing, i have requested more information from BLCK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (20/1/21)

StompieZA said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> No nothing, i have requested more information from BLCK.



Thank you. I'll hold on then, untill there is more info available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> Thank you. I'll hold on then, untill there is more info available.



Whats your concerns regarding these concentrates bru?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (20/1/21)

StompieZA said:


> Whats your concerns regarding these concentrates bru?



Nothing specific really, I just like to know the country of origin, company that makes them, MSDS sheets when possible...
and I can't find a single piece of information.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (20/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> Nothing specific really, I just like to know the country of origin, company that makes them, MSDS sheets when possible...
> and I can't find a single piece of information.



True, I also could not find any info on google. @Richio will be sending this info to me then i will give a breakdown here

Always good to know

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/1/21)

alex1501 said:


> Nothing specific really, I just like to know the country of origin, company that makes them, MSDS sheets when possible...
> and I can't find a single piece of information.


I might be totally wrong but it I remember correctly I think it come from Malaysia. I stand to be corrected. Don't hold me to it please. We'll wait for @StompieZA to confirm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (20/1/21)

@alex1501 it seem I only had the 2. One is empty and one is half. It's the closest I found to the flavour I was looking for.


If you want to. I'd say go for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (21/1/21)

Im excited to announce that The Flavour Mill has partnered with us to review some of their latest offerings...

Keep an eye out, will probably post next week once i receive the products from them

@TFM

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (25/1/21)

*





Grape - YY*

Up Next we have the Grape YY.

Opening the concentrate bottle, The child hood memories of eating and reading the did you know facts of chappies welcomes you. In this case it is a almost exact grape like the purple chappies bubblegum. 

Mixed at 4% @ 70/30 VG/PG using 2% Gold Nic

*Shake and vape : *Straight after Mixing this is pure gold, almost tastes exactly like the purple grape used in the chappies. 
*1 Day steep : *Still the same but the after taste becomes even more authentic with that slight sour sweet taste while chewing on the chappie 

Mixed at 4% i feel it is perfect, at 3% it might just be too little but will work great at lower % when mixing a combo of grapes of using it in a fruit mix with other fruits as it will not over power at 1% to 3%. 4% gives you that authentic grape chappies taste and im sure with some bubblegum YY it will be even more authentic getting that bubblegum taste with the grape. I love grape vapes but they are sometimes difficult to pull off. Well this concentrate will give you what you need. No funny tastes, a little bit of sweetner and you are good to go as a stand alone juice. 

*Would i Recommend this Concentrate?* Absolutely! 

@Richio

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA (4/2/21)

Up Next we have the H.Apple (Brand: Yin Yang)

Opening the concentrate bottle, you are greeted with a fresh green apple smell that is sweet and sour and reminded me immediately of Apple Sours shooters.

Mixed at 3.5% @ 70/30 VG/PG (No Nic, No sweetener or Ice)
Hardware : Wasp Nano RDA
Coil : N80 Geekvape Fused Clapton (26ga*3 + 36ga)

*Shake and vape : *It is very subtle and almost too light to taste. You get hints of green apple that is ever so slightly sweet but very muted or light.
*1 Day steep : *Slightly improves but very similar notes.

I have mixed feelings and expected way more from this flavor just by smelling it. Vaping it gives of a very nuttyish apple taste almost like a apple pie sort of apple but it is very weak. Its has this cinnamon danish side to it which isnt bad but its not a fresh apple and more a baked apple. The flavor it self isnt very sweet and also does not have any weird or funny after tastes.

*Would i use this concentrate? *Im not sure, perhaps when making a apple bakery sort of flavor or apple pie but as mentioned it is weak.

@Richio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (4/2/21)

So up next we have The Flavor Mill's latest release of one shots and Shake and Vape products.

They have created an exciting fruity range of one shots called "Overload your Senses" and they have sent me 4 of them for review.

First off, i must say that i absolutely love the label design! It grabs your attention immediately and looks great!




The following flavors are currently available in this range:






These one shots are recommended to be mixed from 10% to 12% allowing you to make anything from 90ml to 100ml at these percentages.

Which now brings me to the second part which is a great idea and product called "Shake and vape"

With Shake and Vape you buy a 90ml bottle pre-mixed vape liquid ready for mixing and adding your concentrates or one shots to.

They have 50/50 and 70/30 ratios for both normal nic or nic salts. This also comes with an option of adding several different strengths of cooling agents to the mix.




Now onto the actual mixing!!!!

The 90ml pre-mixed bottle is tarred to 0 on the scale (This is now the base which contains PG/VG, Nic and coolant depending on how you ordered) and the one shot/concentrates are then added.

Here i chose to go 11% which is the full amount of the one shot.





I then removed the sticker and placed it on the shake and vape bottle just to make it easier for me to remember which bottle is what flavor as i have a mixture of 3mg nic and also 25mg nic salts so dont want to mix it up.




This is how the bottles get marked for both normal nic and nic salts with my choices marked.





Here is an overall look of the 90ml bottles.




All One Shot stickers on the bottles after i have mixed them all!




Now i have not vaped any of the liquids as yet and these reviews will follow in the coming days, so keep posted.

Thanks for viewing and please, go and have a look at these affordable and easy DIY solution that is available at TFM!

@TFM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (4/2/21)

StompieZA said:


> View attachment 221347
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pre-review @StompieZA , maybe just mention that the shake and vape option has some significant price ranges... for instance, taking a 90ml with 25mg salts, WS-23 and one of the OYS one shots will cost just under R202.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (4/2/21)

Up Next we have the _*Dew*_ (Brand: Yin Yang)

Opening the concentrate bottle, Its like opening a sealed bottle of Lemon twist with that citrus notes of lemon, lime and sour that is slighly sweet. 

Mixed at 3.5% @ 70/30 VG/PG (No Nic, No sweetener or Ice)
Hardware : Wasp Nano RDA
Coil : N80 Geekvape Fused Clapton (26ga*3 + 36ga)

*Shake and vape : *Im in two minds that this is a mixture of Lemon Twist but with a side of mountain dew. It has the same lemon taste of lemon twist and even the after taste seems slightly sourish but also sweet. 

Im not a big fan of lime and its all Key Lime's fault! LOL but here i have a flavor which i can see myself vaping once you add some ice, sweetner and perhaps some FE Lemon or Lemon Sicily to it with some Sour. It is almost a spot on replica of a lemon twist profile which i think is great and would make for a great summer vape that is refreshing. This is vapable on its own but has great potential. Its sweet but just the right amount without having any funny after tastes. 

*Would i use this concentrate? *Love Lemon...Love some twist...? Then try it cause i like it! 

@Richio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (17/2/21)

StompieZA said:


> True, I also could not find any info on google. @Richio will be sending this info to me then i will give a breakdown here
> 
> Always good to know



Any news?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/2/21)

So ive been trying to get this review done but things are hectic so i have decided to do a 1 in 4 review instead of 4 individual reviews. 

As per my previous post, "Overload your Senses" is the new One Shot range of @TFM and while they look all funky, the flavors are also good!






I decided to mix them as follow as i received 2 x 90ml nic salts at 25mg and then 2 x 90ml 3mg "Shake and Vape" bottles with the one shots to test.

Watermelon Sling - Mixed with the Nic Salt 25mg 50/50 Shake and Vape bottle (No Ice or Menthol)
Blueberry Surprise - Mixed with the Nic Salt 25mg 50/50 Shake and Vape bottle (Mild Ice)
Raspberry Ice - Mixed with the 3mg 70/30 Shake and Vape bottle (Mild Ice)
Pineapple Delight - Mixed with the Nic Salt 25mg 50/50 Shake and Vape bottle (Strong Ice)

Devices used for testing:

Univapo MISO Pod - 1.2Ohm MTL Coil
Vaporesso SWAG PX80 - 0.15Ohm coil
_*
Watermelon Sling (Nic Salt - Miso Pod)*_

*Shake and Vape: *
After mixing the juice i actually filled the Miso's first tank and used this juice to test the Miso and review. Im not used to Nic salt so it was all new to me at how smooth the 25mg is on my chest. The flavor of watermelon candy comes through nicely with this slight throat hit. The Watermelon defnitely has a candyish profile to it but also reminds me of a fresh watermelon juice that is juicey after taking a big bite out of that fresh watermelon. The flavor gives of a nice sweetness to compliment the watermelon and makes it stand out bold. Its not a very strong watermelon and almost has a slight cactus INW taste to it on the end. Although you should not drop test nic salt, i did to compare and its not a very strong watermelon profile but works great as a ADV. 

*Rating:* 6.5/10

_*Raspberry Ice (3Mg - Vaporesso Swag PX80)*_

*Shake and Vape: *
Drop test on my finger first and immediately reminds me of those transparent red hard candy sweets with the transparent wrappers. I filled the Vaporesso's first tank and started vaping and the raspberry and mild ice combo works great. The raspberry is also a candy like profile and not that of real fruit. The mild ice cools your throat and mouth making this a great summer vape. The profile is not overly sweet and actually just right IMO. Its a different kind of raspberry as i use INW Raspberry Malina alot and it doesnt taste like that. Its a more subtle raspberry flavor but there is another flavor in the back that i cannot quite put my finger. The flavor is great and can easily be an ADV for fruit lovers. I would like to see the raspberry be a little stronger but that would be my personal taste as im used to my own Raspberry ice recipe. The profile has a slight perfume note to it unfortunately on exhale(Even after steeping for a week).

*Rating:* 6/10

_*Pineapple Delight (3Mg - Vaporesso Swag PX80)*_

*Shake and Vape: *
Now this Pineapple smells great, I absolutely love this pineapple and reminds me of the Fanta Pineapple's notes, its very similar. The pineapple has a very sweet and strong profile and coupled with the Strong Ice it feels like you are drinking a ice cold Fanta Pineapple sort of drink. The profiles not exactly the same but the pineapple has that same notes. There is no weird tastes and no perfumery after notes which is great. The strong ice keeps your throat cooler for longer and i think is a good choice when bundled with the Shake and Vape Pre-Mix bottles. 

*Rating:* 7.5/10

_*Blueberry Surprise (25Mg Nic Salt - Miso Pod)*_

*Shake and Vape: *
Opening the bottle, I take a wiff after a good shake and get the surprise.....its lemons Zest which you can smell and kinda overpowers the blueberry just by smell. After vaping it i personally do not get much blueberry but rather more a Lemon Zest profile with a hint of blueberry that kinda compliments the lemon and makes it sweeter and rounds it off nicely. This profile also has a chewy type candy feel to it and reminds me of those Lemon chewy sweets found in the Maynards packets. Using it in the pod tastes great and the lemon comes through nicely and think that this profile will also work great as a normal nic in a RTA. Its a refreshing flavor and i like it...And dont usually like lemon flavors.

*Rating:* 8/10

I would like to give thanks to Marianco at @TFM for reaching out to me to help them show off their new product range and wish them all the best of luck that this range of one shots and the Shake and Vape products do well! I personally like the Shake and Vape options and makes it super easy for anyone to either mix any one shot or use your own recipes without fuss! 

Thanks alot for reading and go grab your self some of these greatly priced products!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

